# Performance Hobbies & Raceway Gaylord MI



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

*Performance Hobbies & Raceway Gaylord MI On-Road*

Hey guys and gals we have a new premiere race track in northern Michigan!!! It is located in Gaylord MI!!! It is on M32 just west of i75 in the Big Lots shoping center!!! We have a 9000 sqft facility with a 48 by 70 carpet track!!! It is a Snowbirds style track that has been elevated off of the floor and has awesome grip!!! We have an awesome pit area that has plenty of electrial and built in tables for everyone!!! We also have a full line hobby shop on site so serve all your hobby needs!!! Our grand opening will be on April 29!!! Our track schedual will be Sunday through Tuesday off road style track and Wednesday through Saturday on-road style track!!! All vehicles are welcome!!! Our race schedual for onroad is going to be Thursday evenings with sign in closing at 6:45 and racing starting at 7pm!!! If we have enough interest we will do oval on the same night as it only takes a few mins to change back and fourth!!! We will also try and do a every Saturday race program!!! So come and check us out!!!
The number is (989)448-8656!!!:wave:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

the track looks great!! and should bring on-road racers from everywhere!! truely a top notch racing facilty!!!! great job adam!:thumbsup:


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Indeed !! Top notch racing here. Now to find me a TC !!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome, I can't wait to have some great TC racing.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

whats the best tc car out????? let me know and ill have it by friday!!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

inferno said:


> whats the best tc car out????? let me know and ill have it by friday!!!


Well the one that I am running is the TOP photon. Which is probably the best bang for your buck. The TC5 is pretty good too. If you are looking to spend a lot then the Xray is a solid platform with a lot of support. But for me TOP is the way to go right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

What fdr are you guys remommending for 17.5 1/10 T.C on the on road course ?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

staing on the carpet that would be your fdr. hahahahahahahahaaha im so funny!


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

J Blaze said:


> staing on the carpet that would be your fdr. hahahahahahahahaaha im so funny!


How ya been Blaze ? You gonna up north and hang out this year ? :wave:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

JJohnston said:


> What fdr are you guys remommending for 17.5 1/10 T.C on the on road course ?


IF you are not running a super seed control.  mamba or tekin then around 4 or 4.5 FDR is what was being run. If you have a mamba or tekin then closer to 6.5-7 FDR is not uncommon. I think I am at 6.7. :thumbsup: And that is with the mamba.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

macdude said:


> IF you are not running a super seed control.  mamba or tekin then around 4 or 4.5 FDR is what was being run. If you have a mamba or tekin then closer to 6.5-7 FDR is not uncommon. I think I am at 6.7. :thumbsup: And that is with the mamba.


Cool Thanks, I was just gonna run a GTB, I had heard that 4.5 was ball park.. Man I need some BIG pinions now. :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Just so everyone knows we will be open on Friday and practice is FREE!!! Friday and Saturday we will have FREE practice with an on-road style track!!! All vehicles with carpet tires will be welcome!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

are these cars fun to drive?


----------



## FATHEAD RACING (Jun 2, 2009)

trone and i ran them today withh jj had a real good time there quick and handle very well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

FATHEAD RACING said:


> trone and i ran them today withh jj had a real good time there quick and handle very well !!!!!!!!!


Yeah it was sweet running them today!!! I hope to build it up!!! Thursday nights bring them out!!! If you guys want to race them on the off dirt oval saturdays let me know we can put a prgram together!!!


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Web site says the track is 36' X 40'! Which is correct?

You guys live in nice country! Many years ago, I was a ski instructor at Otsego Ski Club, there in Gaylord. It was a great gig. Lot's of pleasant memories from that time.


----------



## FATHEAD RACING (Jun 2, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> Web site says the track is 36' X 40'! Which is correct?
> 
> You guys live in nice country! Many years ago, I was a ski instructor at Otsego Ski Club, there in Gaylord. It was a great gig. Lot's of pleasant memories from that time.


performance hobbys and raceway has moved to the old walmart parking lot were the halloween store was so yes the track is biggger now !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> Web site says the track is 36' X 40'! Which is correct?
> 
> You guys live in nice country! Many years ago, I was a ski instructor at Otsego Ski Club, there in Gaylord. It was a great gig. Lot's of pleasant memories from that time.


track is 46' x 70' now, i use to ski at otsego club often, very nice place, still get a game of golf in once in a while


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

inferno said:


> track is 46' x 70' now, i use to ski at otsego club often, very nice place, still get a game of golf in once in a while


Thanks for track size update...!

I taught there around 1970 plus or minus a year or two!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

RATFactor said:


> Web site says the track is 36' X 40'! Which is correct?
> 
> You guys live in nice country! Many years ago, I was a ski instructor at Otsego Ski Club, there in Gaylord. It was a great gig. Lot's of pleasant memories from that time.


The website is going to have a major overhaul real soon!!! We have moved to a new 9000sqft facility in the Big Lots shoping center with a 48x70 carpet track!!! The new address is 1407 West Main St Gaylord MI 49735!!! Come on down and visit!!!:wave:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Great running the TC on carpet. I can't wait until more people get their cars out. If anyone needs help with setup just let me know. Making them easier to drive is the name of game. :thumbsup: That way everyone is fast.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> Great running the TC on carpet. I can't wait until more people get their cars out. If anyone needs help with setup just let me know. Making them easier to drive is the name of game. :thumbsup: That way everyone is fast.


I know it is going to be a crappy next couple of days and we will have the jumps down tomorrow and I have heard from a few that they will be out tomorrow so bring them out and we will help you get them going!!!:wave:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted everyone to know that the jumps are down and will stay that way for the rest of the summer except to throw a few up once in a while and taken back down!!! We are getting ready for the IIC in Vegas the first week of September!!! So bring those 1/12, WGT cars and sedans out!!! But as always you can run any car on the track as long as you have the correct tires on the vehicle!!!
Hope to see everyone out real soon!!!
TRACK IS ALWAYS OPEN!!!
12-8 Monday through Friday and 10-6 on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

what are them recoil pro you have in stock?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> what are them recoil pro you have in stock?


They are a sweet 1/16 on-road 4wd sedan car that unfortuantly discontinued I have about 6 of them that I have all but ready to run and they are a blast!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

If somebody gets one I will get one. But can you get parts for a tc4?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> If somebody gets one I will get one. But can you get parts for a tc4?


TC4 sure and I just got another TC3 in today real good shape and we will be setting these up this week!!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> TC4 sure and I just got another TC3 in today real good shape and we will be setting these up this week!!!


Great.  We need to get some good practice in before any real racing. I was at the outdoor track for about an hour today. Dirt seems so much easier after running inside with rubber tires. 

Hope to see everyone bring out their stuff.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> Great.  We need to get some good practice in before any real racing. I was at the outdoor track for about an hour today. Dirt seems so much easier after running inside with rubber tires.
> 
> Hope to see everyone bring out their stuff.


Yeah and I hope they all come to VEGAS with US!!! Sept 5-11!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh buddy, sounds like time to buy me a decent tc!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

if i get a ofna gt car will there be a class for me? or we mainly running tc and pan car


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> if i get a ofna gt car will there be a class for me? or we mainly running tc and pan car


That is a touring car!!!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

i'll get on if i know what scale everyone is going to run!!! kinda want to do 12th scale


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

harmocy said:


> That is a touring car!!!


oh well i really like that 1/12 carpet knife so i will probly end up buying that. when are we planning on starting racing?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tyriddler said:


> i'll get on if i know what scale everyone is going to run!!! kinda want to do 12th scale


1/12 and 1/10 pan cars are sweet and fast and overall alot cheaper to run we use 1 cell battery and the speedo to have is the mamba which is around 130 servos for good ones are 75 and so on so it is fun and affordable and did I mention FAST!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam you have a VIP pm


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

harmocy said:


> 1/12 and 1/10 pan cars are sweet and fast and overall alot cheaper to run we use 1 cell battery and the speedo to have is the mamba which is around 130 servos for good ones are 75 and so on so it is fun and affordable and did I mention FAST!!!


hahahah ya you did so if i got a 12th scale total package what would it be


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

about 200 for roller, about 200 for system, 80 for servo, paint job and what ever reciever or jusy plain new radio. so probly under 650


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> about 200 for roller, about 200 for system, 80 for servo, paint job and what ever reciever or jusy plain new radio. so probly under 650


The thing about it is that you can use your system from your off-road stuff in the 1/12 for the winter and put it back in the summer!!! 1 cell batteries are cheap I just bought 2 thunder power 5000 40c for 40$ from a guy on here and a super new race 5300 50c is about 80$ so it is way cheaper in that respect and the speed is second to none with a pan car!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

When are you ordering your carpet knife?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ya whats up with them carpet knifes??? are they any good or what would be the best value... don't want to spend money on a class that we won't run lol


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

this carpet knife has no t-bar(durability increased) and about 100 dollars cheaper then all the others. it has won state,national, world and IIC championships


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=54

this is the carpet knife


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> The thing about it is that you can use your system from your off-road stuff in the 1/12 for the winter and put it back in the summer!!! 1 cell batteries are cheap I just bought 2 thunder power 5000 40c for 40$ from a guy on here and a super new race 5300 50c is about 80$ so it is way cheaper in that respect and the speed is second to none with a pan car!!!


The only thing that cost a lot is tires.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

about how often do i need to change tires and how much?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> The only thing that cost a lot is tires.


Not for club racing though!!! You can run on one set the whole season if you are careful and stay at your home track but yes I have spen upto $500 on tires in a season when I was going to the big races!!!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

well how about 10th scale tc??? rudder tire


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Tyriddler said:


> well how about 10th scale tc??? rudder tire


Not sure what "rudder" tires are but rubber tires are about 30$ a set. And if you are running them a lot they last about a two weeks.  And by a lot I mean a few times a day. Depending on the brand, I guess some last longer than others. I used to run my outdoor tires until you could see the belts.  but the indoor carpet I don't think I could get away with putting that many laps on them.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

matt what is the tc you have? i really like it


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

top car


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

thats the brand i know that


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

well like the onroad thing better then the offroad it think. i think i might sell everything but the ve8 and go 12th scale and 10th scale tc!!!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tyriddler said:


> well like the onroad thing better then the offroad it think. i think i might sell everything but the ve8 and go 12th scale and 10th scale tc!!!!!


My GenXL will be here on Thursday!!! You can come and check it out I think it would be a good choice!!! Made by the best in the 12th scale business CRC!!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

harmocy said:


> My GenXL will be here on Thursday!!! You can come and check it out I think it would be a good choice!!! Made by the best in the 12th scale business CRC!!!


Harmocy, when do you guys race, I would like to make trip up there?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> Harmocy, when do you guys race, I would like to make trip up there?


We will not hve a race program indoors until the fall time that is why Matt and I are planning a trip your way to get some competion and other track time in because we are going to Vegas in September!!! You dont race on Wednesdays though do you???


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Adam do you have a tc3 or tc4 you would sell me? Would like one with threaded shock bodys if not that's fine


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> matt what is the tc you have? i really like it


TOP Photon I have the foam tire kit with some mods. I don't think they are making it anymore, and are just producing the LIPO friendly version. But the last time I check was still including an extra chassis.  The car is great for the price. I would invest in an aluminum bellcrank, and aluminum rear hub carriers. These are the parts that broke the most for me. So I have got the aluminum stuff. :thumbsup:

The other TC that is looking really good is the Hotboddies TCX.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> TOP Photon I have the foam tire kit with some mods. I don't think they are making it anymore, and are just producing the LIPO friendly version. But the last time I check was still including an extra chassis.  The car is great for the price. I would invest in an aluminum bellcrank, and aluminum rear hub carriers. These are the parts that broke the most for me. So I have got the aluminum stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> The other TC that is looking really good is the Hotboddies TCX.


ya ive been on Hot Bodies checking it out but i dont think its as good of a deal as the TOP Photon that you have. i ran the road course with a slash yesterday and you did a very nice job on setting it up. now really considering a tc


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> ya ive been on Hot Bodies checking it out but i dont think its as good of a deal as the TOP Photon that you have. i ran the road course with a slash yesterday and you did a very nice job on setting it up. now really considering a tc


sweet. The photon is great. I would get the few upgrades though or you will be broken a lot. Every time I drove the thing I broke something the first time I took it racing.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> sweet. The photon is great. I would get the few upgrades though or you will be broken a lot. Every time I drove the thing I broke something the first time I took it racing.


what would you recommend for a starter tc car? i dont want to start out with this. you will see me staring at it in two peices on the pit table


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> what would you recommend for a starter tc car? i dont want to start out with this. you will see me staring at it in two peices on the pit table


If you are looking at low cost then probably the TC4. It was pretty durable and I had a blast racing mine. It would be a good place to start. Or really any of the older TC's that still have parts available.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> If you are looking at low cost then probably the TC4. It was pretty durable and I had a blast racing mine. It would be a good place to start. Or really any of the older TC's that still have parts available.


adams got a bunch of tc3. i was gonna see if i could buy one if them off of him.....i think he said he could get parts for them. anywho really nice job on the track!! it was fun just with a slash lol


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> adams got a bunch of tc3. i was gonna see if i could buy one if them off of him.....i think he said he could get parts for them. anywho really nice job on the track!! it was fun just with a slash lol


Thanks, the track is still a little rough, but its got some good corners.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> Thanks, the track is still a little rough, but its got some good corners.


thats for sure. i had to work the trigger on the slash. lol. when you gonna be up there next?:thumbsup:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> thats for sure. i had to work the trigger on the slash. lol. when you gonna be up there next?:thumbsup:


I might make it up tomorrow depending on what's going on. I need to see those new SC trucks.  Still not sure that I am getting one. But it is a thought.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> I might make it up tomorrow depending on what's going on. I need to see those new SC trucks.  Still not sure that I am getting one. But it is a thought.


i think im gonna be there til close tomarrow. not saying i want to drive your tc because i dont because i think i would break it.....lol but i just want to see it go around the track


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

harmocy said:


> My GenXL will be here on Thursday!!! You can come and check it out I think it would be a good choice!!! Made by the best in the 12th scale business CRC!!!


have you tried it out yet???


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

adam, thanks for offering to replace the servo with a new savox sc-1256tg, but i think ill wait for the 1015 from AE to show up. only because if somthing went wrong with the savox, i would not know where to send for warranty seeing how they are from europe if somthing goes wrong. but just wanted to thank you! mike


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tyriddler said:


> have you tried it out yet???


I just started working on it tonight!!! I sanded and am sealing it now and will try and get it assembled tomorrow but that is depending on how busy we are at the shop!!! I was planning on going over to the track to let Irwin ride his bike but I think we will be too busy to do so!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope to see everyone out to the track on Sunday!!! We will have oopen practice from 9am until the 10:30 sign in closing and we will race at 11am!!! Remember that 3 makes class and EVERYONE!!! IS WELCOME!!! Both nitro and electric racers!!!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

I won't be there got to haul hay today and tomarrow. and it's a good thing your busy this weekend cuz not everyone is going to be out at the motocross track today. and if you wait my bike will be back for the shop


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt I think we should try to duplicate this track!!! What do you think???
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41945


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Matt I think we should try to duplicate this track!!! What do you think???
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41945


This looks do able, just need to work out how to get the poles in.  The only thing that I don't like is there is no chicane .


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> This looks do able, just need to work out how to get the poles in.  The only thing that I don't like is there is no chicane .


Does there need to be??? I think that it has great features from a fast straight to the slow you down infield!!! I will have my GENXL done prob tomorrow and want to run it!!!


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Matt I think we should try to duplicate this track!!! What do you think???
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/41945


hey i have that layout copy righted!!!!! lol jk


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Does there need to be??? I think that it has great features from a fast straight to the slow you down infield!!! I will have my GENXL done prob tomorrow and want to run it!!!


No there doesn't but that is my favorite part of racing.  TC. The quick response of steering. And finding the tightest line, ie almost straigth through. I would like to see at least 2 in every layout. :thumbsup: But we don't have to have any. 

Sweet. I will be around this week. When will you have the bodies in? 

My TC needs a tear down. All the bearings are making funny noises.


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

*hooked up*

Did a little testing and tuning to get he car hooked up. Frank was there with his TC5. Once he has a body for his car, it should rip. :thumbsup: I need to replace my hub carrier bearings. Also if your tires are worn out then no amount of tuning will help. 

Anyway was a great time today running inside. 

Need to get a few more guys out and then we can have some fun.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

ya them things are sweet!! i still dont know if i want one though


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Great running inside. Got the cars working pretty well. I need a new set of tires. But it was a blast.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> Great running inside. Got the cars working pretty well. I need a new set of tires. But it was a blast.


No problem there the new shoes will be in wed as well as the Thunder Power 5200 50/100c batteries for those that need them!!! I will be ramping up on the carpet cars and stuff over the next few weeks as we just got in the 18r and the tc4 for those that have been thinking of getting started in the touring car world!!! Watching those guys from Traverse along with Frank, Matt and Scott today was awesome!!! We almost have enough to run an onroad day now!!! The track will continue to get better as we run on it more and we maintenace as needed!!! This is going to be a great fall and winter race season for sure!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok guys and gals I now have in FANTOM both 17.5 and 13.5 motors as well as 5200 mah 50c batteries and some of there accesories and am an official Fantom dealer so if you need ANYTHING I can get it for you including having YOUR motor reworked and that is for any brand!!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Ok guys and gals I now have in FANTOM both 17.5 and 13.5 motors as well as 5200 mah 50c batteries and some of there accesories and am an official Fantom dealer so if you need ANYTHING I can get it for you including having YOUR motor reworked and that is for any brand!!!


Sweet. I will probably need another battery here pretty soon. Any chance at getting the loop working for lap times inside? Would like to do some real testing with fresh tires and run a couple different ESC's to see which one gives the best performance. I should be around Thursday and probably friday to practice.

Also would like to see a group come out to run on sunday inside.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

YES the loop will be active TOMORROW!!! Walter Henderson from AE will be here on Friday and Saturday doing some testing so bring out those onroad cars and try your skill against one of the best in the country!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam i sent you a pm on the crc 1/12....im really thinking about it


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> YES the loop will be active TOMORROW!!! Walter Henderson from AE will be here on Friday and Saturday doing some testing so bring out those onroad cars and try your skill against one of the best in the country!!!


Awesome, are your cars ready to go? Can't wait to see the 1/12th scales flying around the track. They are awesome. 

Will he be there all day on Friday? I should be able to come and test pretty much all day.

Know anyone getting rid of a TC5 cheap?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> Awesome, are your cars ready to go? Can't wait to see the 1/12th scales flying around the track. They are awesome.
> 
> Will he be there all day on Friday? I should be able to come and test pretty much all day.
> 
> Know anyone getting rid of a TC5 cheap?


rctech and here there are a few. i know thats not what you were asking for but figured i would stick it out there


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

macdude said:


> Awesome, are your cars ready to go? Can't wait to see the 1/12th scales flying around the track. They are awesome.
> 
> Will he be there all day on Friday? I should be able to come and test pretty much all day.
> 
> Know anyone getting rid of a TC5 cheap?


He said after lunch on Friday he is going to be here!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> YES the loop will be active TOMORROW!!! Walter Henderson from AE will be here on Friday and Saturday doing some testing so bring out those onroad cars and try your skill against one of the best in the country!!!


in 2002 he placed 8th in 12th scale, very cool!!!http://www.rctech.net/events/snowbirds2002/index.shtml


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

inferno said:


> in 2002http://www.rctech.net/events/snowbirds2002/index.shtml, he placed 8th in 12th scale, very cool!!!


alot better then any of us can do!! so hes one of the best in the country!!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> alot better then any of us can do!! so hes one of the best in the country!!!!


 ya, very cool that he will be a performance hobbies!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

inferno said:


> ya, very cool that he will be a performance hobbies!!


oh yeah i know im going to go there just to see him and watch do all of his stuff to his cars and all. get a little education for when i get and out mine together


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> in 2002 he placed 8th in 12th scale, very cool!!!http://www.rctech.net/events/snowbirds2002/index.shtml


IN 2008 he won the WGT class at the IIC in VEGAS in 2009 he took 7th in WGT and 10th in 13.5 12th scale at Cleveland just to name a couple more but remember this in in the WORLD these guys come from all over to race these events so he is consitantly in the top 10 in the WORLD!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> IN 2008 he won the WGT class at the IIC in VEGAS in 2009 he took 7th in WGT and 10th in 13.5 12th scale at Cleveland just to name a couple more but remember this in in the WORLD these guys come from all over to race these events so he is consitantly in the top 10 in the WORLD!!!


very cool indeed!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam please get me the vxl system coming for me. im gonna do the trade in program. this thing isnt gonna last long with how he drives it. the motor that is. and me lol thanks


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> adam please get me the vxl system coming for me. im gonna do the trade in program. this thing isnt gonna last long with how he drives it. the motor that is. and me lol thanks


what ya do brandon win the lotto? your worse than me!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> He said after lunch on Friday he is going to be here!!!


Cool I should be there. I know I have met him before. But I was just in high school. I doubt he remembers me.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

inferno said:


> what ya do brandon win the lotto? your worse than me!!


ive been saving for this for awhile


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> ive been saving for this for awhile


thought you wanted to race 1/8 buggy, then truggy, then stadium truck, now onroad? ive never seen you run anything...lol wow, you are worse than me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

inferno said:


> thought you wanted to race 1/8 buggy, then truggy, then stadium truck, now onroad? wow, you are worse than me!!:thumbsup:


im out for 1/8. to much cleaning. the slash is my dads.


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

inferno said:


> thought you wanted to race 1/8 buggy, then truggy, then stadium truck, now onroad? ive never seen you run anything...lol wow, you are worse than me!!:thumbsup:


ADD + RC = POOR MAN.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

macdude said:


> ADD + RC = POOR MAN.


lol......i thought so also last year, but if you stick to one thing its a whole lot cheaper! last year i had every rc made i think...lol...untill i found what i liked. but getting to that point was pretty $$$$$$$$$$. now not to bad! but have been concidering a onroad car, tc5 or cyclone. onroad-offroad.....they are all fun...fun....fun....! living in a town with both on-road and offroad does get $$$$$$$ but just like the hangin out havin a good time with all!!!!!! im sure performance hobbies and raceway will be the place to race this winter. am i welcome there adam?????? :tongue:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

everybody is welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

is there a race this this sunday? the 22nd? is there a truggy class? i havent raced in over a month.........withdrawls here!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> adam please get me the vxl system coming for me. im gonna do the trade in program. this thing isnt gonna last long with how he drives it. the motor that is. and me lol thanks


They are on the way I have 5 comming from Traxxas!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

harmocy said:


> They are on the way I have 5 comming from Traxxas!!!


ok good. i will take one!!!!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> lol......i thought so also last year, but if you stick to one thing its a whole lot cheaper! last year i had every rc made i think...lol...untill i found what i liked. but getting to that point was pretty $$$$$$$$$$. now not to bad! but have been concidering a onroad car, tc5 or cyclone. onroad-offroad.....they are all fun...fun....fun....! living in a town with both on-road and offroad does get $$$$$$$ but just like the hangin out havin a good time with all!!!!!! im sure performance hobbies and raceway will be the place to race this winter. am i welcome there adam?????? :tongue:


Yeah we are all good!!! EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> is there a race this this sunday? the 22nd? is there a truggy class? i havent raced in over a month.........withdrawls here!!!


Yes there is racing and if we have enough we will race the truggies!!! We are going out tomorrow to remove the DEAD weeds that we sprayed last week and to mow everything else down so it shouold be good for racing!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Yes there is racing and if we have enough we will race the truggies!!! We are going out tomorrow to remove the DEAD weeds that we sprayed last week and to mow everything else down so it shouold be good for racing!!!


have you had a truggy class yet? or any nitro class? not to be a dink or anything, but i know you are a electric fan from way back, and know a shit ton about electric, just wondering?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> have you had a truggy class yet? or any nitro class? not to be a dink or anything, but i know you are a electric fan from way back, and know a ton about electric, just wondering?


To be honest only one or two race weeks have we had a 1/8th class the crowds have been slim the last few race weeks and am not sure what to do about it but I am sure that the indoor season will be very different!!!


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

hey everyone i haven't posted in a long time. how many people are planing on running 12th scale this winter???


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Adam, Nice place. Smooth as glass!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

walterhenderson said:


> Thanks Adam, Nice place. Smooth as glass!


Did you make it home already???
Thanks for coming the GROOVE you left is sweet I had a few guys show up and riun on it and the liked it!!!
Thanks again and hope to see ya again!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> To be honest only one or two race weeks have we had a 1/8th class the crowds have been slim the last few race weeks and am not sure what to do about it but I am sure that the indoor season will be very different!!!


i think you are right! i think your indoor racing will be very good this winter, you have a very nice indoor facility!!! one of the best ive seen!!!!! and just hope others will get a chance to come race there to see how really great it is:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> i think you are right! i think your indoor racing will be very good this winter, you have a very nice indoor facility!!! one of the best ive seen!!!!! and just hope others will get a chance to come race there to see how really great it is:thumbsup:


Remember that EVERYONE is welcome!!! Thanks for the kind words I did my best to provide the best place that I could and hope to improve it daily!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Remember that EVERYONE is welcome!!! Thanks for the kind words I did my best to provide the best place that I could and hope to improve it daily!!!


and you did well!! i must admitt, the indoor track is sweet!!! are you running oval and road course this winter? as far as comparing to the big races, like snowbirds......ect.... i think you are right up there in track quility in race conditions! i hope you get the business you deserve!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

We are doing well and trying to build a good race program the interest is there and the people are buying it is alot of bashers but they have always paid the way for the racers and am very passionate about racing and will do my best to keep it in Gaylord 12 months a year!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

very good!!! dont know if i should post what im thinkin, but i think gaylord michigan could be some of the best offroad / onroad / oval / racing in the state if we just let it!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to post up that the onroad track is up and flowing really well!!! We have begun to see a nice groove in the track and have been haveing lots of new people come out and get into the hobby because they want to run this winter!!! We will have the onroad track setup for the next 3 weeks and on the 24th we will change it over to an oval for the 4th wekend of the month is OVAL and on Sunday September the 26th will be our first oval race!!! All vehicles are wecome to run on the oval and we encourage new poeple to come out and see how fun it can be to run on an oval track!!! Please go over to our oval thread and get more info on race dates!!! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298311


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Adam,
I'm watching RC Live and I see you didn't start your race. 
I was hoping to see you wheel a 12th scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Fred Knapp said:


> Hey Adam,
> I'm watching RC Live and I see you didn't start your race.
> I was hoping to see you wheel a 12th scale.:thumbsup:


LOLOLOL
I did not believe that I made the B-main at the Birds and they showed the Carpet Racers movie and I got drunk with the Associated guys and could not drive it was horrible because I had a chance to bump up and spent an entire week with Steve Pemberton and Huckleberry from CRC getting that thing hooked up it really was CRAPPY!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

harmocy said:


> LOLOLOL
> I did not believe that I made the B-main at the Birds and they showed the Carpet Racers movie and I got drunk with the Associated guys and could not drive it was horrible because I had a chance to bump up and spent an entire week with Steve Pemberton and Huckleberry from CRC getting that thing hooked up it really was CRAPPY!!!


I was able to watch round 2 of 17.5 1/12 on rclive today.
You didn't race. Whats up?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Fred Knapp said:


> I was able to watch round 2 of 17.5 1/12 on rclive today.
> You didn't race. Whats up?


Your talking about Vegas??? I could not go I have had a major problem happen in my family and could not go I was registered and they must not have taken me off of it yet!!! I thought you were talking about at snowbirds when you posted the last time!!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam,
I was wondering if you are still coming down for the anniversary race on the 25 of September.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> Adam,
> I was wondering if you are still coming down for the anniversary race on the 25 of September.


For sure!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok guys the track schedual looks like this!!!
Sunday, Monday and Tuesday the jumps will be on the track with Sunday being race day at 11am except for the 4th Sunday of the month and that is oval race day at 11am!!!
Wednesday will be OVAL with a race program starting at 7pm!!!
Thursday, Friday and Saturday will be onroad with race programs on Thursday evening at 7pm and Saturday at 11am!!!
There is something for everyone here and should be fun for all!!!
Remember that 3 makes a class and we will ALWAYS have a novice class!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thursday begins our onroad season at Performance Hobbies!!! We will be running all classes including 1/12 scale, WGT, Touring car, as well as others that want to run!!! I think it will be fun to get some minis running as well!!! So come on out on thursday evening and if we have enough we will have a race 2 quailfiers and a main for 10$ you cant beat that!!! If we dont have enough to run we will atleast practice with the computer so that we can get some lap times!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

I know this is the on-road thread but I wanted to put this up for those who would like to come and participate because remember for this race 5 or more makes a class!!! 
Gaylord Fall Classic
Oval Racing at its finest!!!
Sunday October the 24th!!!
Doors open at 7am and racing starts at 10am!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a good crowd planned for tomorrow!!! I have had lots of calls and people that came in and practiced so bring out the carpet munchers and on that note I have in some new traction compound by MUDSLIDE called "**************" that we will have a 20% special on tomorrow!!! One bottle will get most through most of the season!!! A great deal on a great product!!! We have the jumps on the track and it is going to be a great time!!! Hope to see EVERYONE out!!! Remember that we are opening at 9am on Sunday race days and first heat on the line at 11am!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys can I please get everyone to put out a roll call on what classes that you are running for sure if possible and if you know anyone that is or is not on Hobby Talk to do the same or post for them if you are sure so that I can make sure I have enough of everything for everone!!! Here is where to post that!!! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=306023
Update on some things the SST classs is sponsored by Fantom racing and the winner will recieve along with there trophy a NEW 13.5 Fantom motor!!! Also the best painted body will be given a body and 2 cans of paint or 2 bottles if they airbrush!!! Remember that EVERYONE gets ATLEAST 1 door prize!!! FREE pizza sponsored by Spicy Bobs Pizza the best pizza period!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

This Sunday is the last sunday to practice before the Points series starts!!!
Same as last year but here is the rules if you need them!!!
10 week points series with 2 drops we will race every Sunday except for the 4th Sunday for that is our oval day!!! We are making it that you do not have to make 8 to be in it but as we have seen in the past you need to make the 8 in most classes to be in the mix!!!
3 or more makes a class but we need to average 5 for the payback and trophys!!!
Payback will be $1 for every entry in the class goes into the pot to be paid back!!!
10 points for 1st 9 for 2nd and so on with an extra 1 point for the TQ!!!
As last year we wil have a party to present the winners their winnings and that will be a free race day and will include a banquet!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

OK guys this is it time to get down to business!!! We will start the points series this Sunday!!! Doors will open at 9am and we will get started with round 1 at 11am!!! 3 makes a class but we must average 5 in a class to get the payback and trophys for the class!!! So bring everyone out for a great time of racing!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a good time today, congratulations to all of the winners today, way to go Frank taking the a main that new truck of yours looks impressive.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lots of fun racing today, congrats to winners. Same to Go Daddy in stepping up to A main. I will be looking into why my truck began cutting out and have it remedied by Sunday. There was am missing person today, Inferno, thought you were going to show at the track!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Great day of fun racing!!! I must toot my sons horn he is getting better every week and I gave him a SC10 Factory Team today that was bult by Frank so I know it is setup right!!! I will have the results posted tomorrow along with the points standings!!! Thanks again for the great crowd and hope to see more every week!!!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

had a great time!
the b main battle for the bump up spot was intence. cant remember the guys name but cant wait to do battle again:thumbsup: it was a very clean battle and swapping the lead from lap to lap, my hands were shaking when the race was over


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

GNS Racing said:


> had a great time!
> the b main battle for the bump up spot was intence. cant remember the guys name but cant wait to do battle again:thumbsup: it was a very clean battle and swapping the lead from lap to lap, my hands were shaking when the race was over


That was Matt Shelters and he has come a long way and works very hard he just has to work everyother weekend so he has to miss some of the races because of it but I am sure he will be an A-Main driver soon!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

had a awesome time with mike in buggy hopefully we can get a few more out there to run. will there be a points series for them this 10 weeks? i also have a personal i forgot to give back to you adam i will bring it wensday


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I figured out why my car went into thermal cut-off, was trying to tune gearing based on the wrong wheel circumference and my temp sensor was filled with fuzz causing it to read 60 or so degrees off, my 150 deg tune was really 210 deg. The good news is, i did'nt seem to hurt the motor, was running 78/25 when I did the math I found my optimum gearing to be 86/16, it's a wonder I did'nt melt my motor down and mix it in with my coffee....LOL! oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> Well, I figured out why my car went into thermal cut-off, was trying to tune gearing based on the wrong wheel circumference and my temp sensor was filled with fuzz causing it to read 60 or so degrees off, my 150 deg tune was really 210 deg. The good news is, i did'nt seem to hurt the motor, was running 78/25 when I did the math I found my optimum gearing to be 86/16, it's a wonder I did'nt melt my motor down and mix it in with my coffee....LOL! oh well, lesson learned.


Well atleast you figured it out!!! As far as the fuzz we have the compressor in the back of the pit area that is free for all to use I have pland to pipe it to each of the pit tables!!! Thanks again for comming out and everyone hope you come out again!!! We had more than one person ask "who was that guy with the fast slash???":thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Well atleast you figured it out!!! As far as the fuzz we have the compressor in the back of the pit area that is free for all to use I have pland to pipe it to each of the pit tables!!! Thanks again for comming out and everyone hope you come out again!!! We had more than one person ask "who was that guy with the fast slash???":thumbsup:


You must be talking about Mike Roe, he was the only fast slash out there, WOW, that thing is box stock, Mike you rock.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

mike is a good guy. he emailed me his set up for the slash this morning and im gonna install it before sunday and see what i can do with it


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure if you follow his set-up, that it will be fast. I don't know anyone that is as good as Mike at getting his stuff tuned in by the end of a race.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> You must be talking about Mike Roe, he was the only fast slash out there, WOW, that thing is box stock, Mike you rock.


What do you have now??? I thought you had the slash still going did you go rogue??? You were fast and smooth either way!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

xxxt converted to sc with crc is what i thought he has. or is a different conversion? whatever it is, shes a smooth runner!!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea I finaly went rogue, xxx-crc-sct, I got it together the night before the race, needs a little tuning and refining, but was very please with it's first showing, I turned the Slash into a mod monster, the slash should play out real well on the big clay track's down state.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> Yea I finaly went rogue, xxx-crc-sct, I got it together the night before the race, needs a little tuning and refining, but was very please with it's first showing, I turned the Slash into a mod monster, the slash should play out real well on the big clay track's down state.


That is sweet!!! I have a few xxxcr-sc trucks on order and have been told I will get atlest 2 in the first wave of them and we are looking forward to them!!! I got to see them at the IHobby and they looked SWEET!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

they should be good sellers, it's what losi should have come out with instead of the strike, which was a total disapointment, I don't know how the xxx-sct will handle, but if the factory release is anything close to the conversion, should be pretty fast.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> they should be good sellers, it's what losi should have come out with instead of the strike, which was a total disapointment, I don't know how the xxx-sct will handle, but if the factory release is anything close to the conversion, should be pretty fast.


I had the privilege of meeting and talking to the designer of the Losi line that had worked for Gil Sr and Jr and continued with Horizon when they took over and he said that the design for the Strike was done long before it became a competive class he said they asked him to come up with something that would be a good BASHER that would use a platform that they already had and that was the High Roller so the Strike was born then as it was to be released Associated was getting on board with the whole SC thing and ROAR came out with the rules that put the Stike out even if it was not a competive platform!!! But he said that he did not work with CRC to develope this new truck but I am sure it will be giving the SC10 a run for its money!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

based on the success of the xxxt-cr platform, I'd say it will blow the sc10 out of the water, like I said, still needs a lot of tuning for indoor racing, I based the entire set-up on outdoor racing with the xxxt-cr. Some shock tuning and gearing to get back the maximum exceleration and a slightly lower COG and it should be competative anywhere, now if I can just learn how to drive such a light and nimble chasis, a lot different than the heavy lumbering slash that I'm used to driving.....LOl!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> based on the success of the xxxt-cr platform, I'd say it will blow the sc10 out of the water, like I said, still needs a lot of tuning for indoor racing, I based the entire set-up on outdoor racing with the xxxt-cr. Some shock tuning and gearing to get back the maximum exceleration and a slightly lower COG and it should be competative anywhere, now if I can just learn how to drive such a light and nimble chasis, a lot different than the heavy lumbering slash that I'm used to driving.....LOl!


Well as I have said before and told others to watch you drive smooth and consistant will overcome almost anything on the track and that is where you shine and Mike is the same way!!! It is nice to see such good drivers and I believe that next week Mick should be back around and you know he is in the same category!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt I see you lurking there!!! Is the buggies going to be out next week??? Mike and Brandon had theirs out and I should have mine ready as well!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, and I look forward to driving with Mick again always have a good race with him around and a genuine stand up guy. Well at least that's what I see in him.....LOL! or just another fast driver to try and keep up with......LMAO!


----------



## dwhite1970 (Oct 17, 2009)

what are you guys running for tires on your SC's on Sundays?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

dwhite1970 said:


> what are you guys running for tires on your SC's on Sundays?


any stock short course tires. the stock sc10 ones work better but any stock sc tires will work


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

dwhite1970 said:


> what are you guys running for tires on your SC's on Sundays?


SC10 tires are hard to beat here the slash tires are not very good so I have the SC10 tires and Slash rims in stock to make your own set up!!!


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey all !
I just found this thread and thought to drop a line.

It has certainly been fun running with you all at Performance Hobbies - what a great time ! Thanks to Adam and Krystal (spell?) and the rest of the gang for all you do ! Thanks as well for all the kind words - I really enjoy this hobby and have fun hanging out with you'all. I look forward to our next meeting. 

Where are points standings posted ?

See you all soon !

Mike Roe


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harleymon85 said:


> Hey all !
> I just found this thread and thought to drop a line.
> 
> It has certainly been fun running with you all at Performance Hobbies - what a great time ! Thanks to Adam and Krystal (spell?) and the rest of the gang for all you do ! Thanks as well for all the kind words - I really enjoy this hobby and have fun hanging out with you'all. I look forward to our next meeting.
> ...


hey mike, having a get together to break in all the new nitro engines in the basement, just call to make sure becky's not home first and bring a fan...lol......good seeing you sunday!!!!


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

mikey and becky - great to see you too.

ok mums the word i'll bring that new go motor and also run a few tanks thru my tz18 - aw heck i'll bring my 1/5 gasser too and run a few laps around basement

ah yes love the smell of nitro in the morning !!

hope to see you again soon !

get a car together and come by !!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are the results for the first 2 weeks
First gets 10 points 
Second gets 9 and so on with TQ getting 1 extra I will have the points done after week 3 with all TQ added!!!


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Adam 

ps do you have 1/16 mini e-revo fr and rear shock towers ? tra7043
if so lmk and put my name on 1 set
thx


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

harleymon85 said:


> Thanks Adam
> 
> ps do you have 1/16 mini e-revo fr and rear shock towers ? tra7043
> if so lmk and put my name on 1 set
> thx


I am sure that i do but if i do not I will have them by Friday so you are good for Sunday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

HEY I just found out touring 17.5 open was added to the champs and i know that makes a few very happy!!! Track is setup with new track thaks to Spicy Matt and will be setup for practice of onroad until Sunday for offroad and back to onroad for Monday and Tuesday and then oval for the rest of the holiday weekend!!!


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*carpet champs*

hey Adam, i am all paid up and ready for the us carpet champs . hope to get down and run on the new track soon. tonight or tomorrow for sure. need to learn how to drive on road again lol


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> hey Adam, i am all paid up and ready for the us carpet champs . hope to get down and run on the new track soon. tonight or tomorrow for sure. need to learn how to drive on road again lol


Matt and i started the groove in the track but could use a few more to run on it to get it in nice but the flow is good and the speed is there as well so any and all come on down we should be running late the next 3 days and then Monday and Tuesday of next week!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Adam, I know your running oval tomorrow, what classes are you going to run? I may or may not be able to make it over, we have family up from down state. I converted the slash over to mod and would like to put some more time on the xxxcrc-sct.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Can't wait to get back over there next Sunday :wave:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Which next Sunday harleynom85?


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Tipp, I think he was talking about the 5th because he was heading to Florida for his anniversary after that.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

yep im talking the 5th - then i wont be able to play again until the 26th


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice racing today everyone, that A-main was cool, Dubbie that late model was hooked, GNS, sorry about your luck in the main, but thanks for handing me second place. Good racing everyone.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*raceday*



tipperjackson said:


> Nice racing today everyone, that A-main was cool, Dubbie that late model was hooked, GNS, sorry about your luck in the main, but thanks for handing me second place. Good racing everyone.


Gotta hand it to ya, for not having all the ground effects and downforce from the spoilers you did an excellent job of handling the competition. Nice. driving ability is certainly most of the task.:thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks iwh1952, but don't take anything away from Doobie or GNS, or anyone else for that matter, everyone ran a great race, for a guy that does'nt like oval, I had a great time.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Thanks iwh1952, but don't take anything away from Doobie or GNS, or anyone else for that matter, everyone ran a great race, for a guy that does'nt like oval, I had a great time.


Didn't mean to take anything away from Doobi or GNS, they also did excellent as well as the rest of the late modelers, they had all the trimmings. Didn't think there was enough room to wind out those 10.5's, guess I was wrong.:dude:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

anybody need any BSR foams or practice stricker 2s? have some left over from the t4. pm if interested


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that showed up while I was at the champs I did ok I won my main but it was the D in 1/12 and I was deep in the B with the WGT it was a great time and I learned alot and had some associated pro drivers working on my WGT car and Frank has some video of all the pro drivers in our room partying that we should be getting up on the web site this week!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats on the D main 1st place, nothing to be ashamed of, I'm sure the competition is incredible, as long as you learn something from the experience then it was a good race.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

OH yeah and had a great time but none of us had a bar bill saturday night lass than $100 and the Geritol Lounge was incrediable!!! This is an inside joke that you guys will have to learn by going to the champs!!! Plan to have Thanksgiving at the greatest race next year!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll have to ask Frank about the Geritol Lounge, he'll talk about anything....LOl! Sounds like a good time was had buy all. How did Matt and Mathew do?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

OK I guess it was tough for everyone Matthew did alot better than Matt I think!!! Just so you all know Frank was talking about selling all of his off road stuff to concentrate on on road he even said that off road is easy and the real fun is in the set up of on road!!! I dont think he will do it but you all should get into on road it is a blast!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Walt I will be sending you a new TC6 if you can get it done for MSI!!! They just came in and I would like to run it and have Kevin help me out with it at the race!!! Just so you know my thumb still hurts like hell!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

harmocy said:


> OK I guess it was tough for everyone Matthew did alot better than Matt I think!!! Just so you all know Frank was talking about selling all of his off road stuff to concentrate on on road he even said that off road is easy and the real fun is in the set up of on road!!! I dont think he will do it but you all should get into on road it is a blast!!!


No thanks, you on road guys have too fast of reflexes for me, as for Frank, let him know, if he'll stick it out, I'll try and give him a little more competition....LOl!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

harmocy said:


> Hey Walt I will be sending you a new TC6 if you can get it done for MSI!!! They just came in and I would like to run it and have Kevin help me out with it at the race!!! Just so you know my thumb still hurts like hell!!!


I think you should stay with 12 scale.lol 
how many of your guys are coming down to race at MSI for the grand slam?


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*the mod main*

enjoy guys


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*17.5 spec A main*

one more guys


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*adam*

hey adam i left my zune sync cable in the hotel room did you happen to find it ? also i left my zune car charger in your truck give me a call would you thanks let me know


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> hey adam i left my zune sync cable in the hotel room did you happen to find it ? also i left my zune car charger in your truck give me a call would you thanks let me know


Yeah I have it and the one you left in the truck as well!!!:wave:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> I think you should stay with 12 scale.lol
> how many of your guys are coming down to race at MSI for the grand slam?


I was alot better with the WGT car!!! But 1/12 is where my heart is!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

harmocy said:


> Yeah I have it and the one you left in the truck as well!!!:wave:


thanks will have to stop and and get it . so your going to run a tc6 huh cool if you need help with it i can help you get it going i know how to set um up now


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> thanks will have to stop and and get it . so your going to run a tc6 huh cool if you need help with it i can help you get it going i know how to set um up now


Prob not but who knows are you going to MSI for the Grand Slam race my mom will not be home and she said we can use the house so no hotel rooms and it is only 10 miles away from the track!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

harmocy said:


> Prob not but who knows are you going to MSI for the Grand Slam race my mom will not be home and she said we can use the house so no hotel rooms and it is only 10 miles away from the track!!!:thumbsup:


 when is the race ? i am working on getting the B main up on youtube right now should be up soon i hope. did you watch the other ones yet


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*one more*

OK here it is me Matt and Mathew enjoy everyone


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*opps wrong name*

try this


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> when is the race ? i am working on getting the B main up on youtube right now should be up soon i hope. did you watch the other ones yet


It is December 10-12 with practice on Friday and quailifing on Saturday and mains on Sunday most of the racers that were there in Cleveland will be there and it is a pretty sweet track it is 100 by 40 or so with the same click track that was at Cleveland!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam what track will be up tomarrow? roadcourse or oval?


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I think you should stay with 12 scale.lol
> how many of your guys are coming down to race at MSI for the grand slam?


Frank and I are coming, Matthew will be racing too. He did pretty well for his first time racing TC


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> adam what track will be up tomarrow? roadcourse or oval?


Oval until Thursday!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

macdude said:


> Frank and I are coming, Matthew will be racing too. He did pretty well for his first time racing TC


I'm glad to see you guys come for the Grand Slam race. Don't forget to sign up before Saturday, they have a late fee.lol


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*new track layout*

hey guys come and check out the new layout flows great ...we just finished it last night.:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> hey guys come and check out the new layout flows great ...we just finished it last night.:thumbsup:


Yeah Frank did a sweet job I plan for this track to be setup for the next month so we can get a good groove into the track I also plan on spraying some traction onto the track this afternoon to get the bite up some!!!


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

anyone racin some offroad carpet on Sunday???


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

WIGMAN said:


> anyone racin some offroad carpet on Sunday???


Yes we are I am in touch with atleat 15 people that have practiced this week that ar egoing to be hear!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

did you ever get those tires for sc's on road ?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

How did racing go today? Sorry we could'nt be there to race Franks new track lay-out. But GNS and I had a good time racing 2 days down in G.R. We'll see you all next Sunday.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> How did racing go today? Sorry we could'nt be there to race Franks new track lay-out. But GNS and I had a good time racing 2 days down in G.R. We'll see you all next Sunday.


how did you all do down at the race? lots of people show up


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*body*

hey adam your right the bodys that mark wants should be 
PRM1525-30 - Protoform P37-R Touring Car Clear Body (190mm) regular weight


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> How did racing go today? Sorry we could'nt be there to race Franks new track lay-out. But GNS and I had a good time racing 2 days down in G.R. We'll see you all next Sunday.


yeah we missed ya we had a great time with lots of new faces it makes it fun!!! How did you guys do down there???


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

harmocy said:


> yeah we missed ya we had a great time with lots of new faces it makes it fun!!! How did you guys do down there???


great weekend
at PG both tipper and i made the Amain they ran 3 3minute mains witch was horrible, 1 minute inbetween mains and they were spints, bash fest.
tip was 4th and i finished 8th, 2 DNF,s in the mains. over 80 entries in all classes.

at bfg
tipp. won all three qualifiers and the main.
i qual, 9th in the B and ended up 4th.
there were A B and C Mains over 21 entries in Stock s/c, there idea of stock is 13.5 motors and one guy was running a 6.5 in the stock S/C.

we both had 17.5's

still had a great time:thumbsup:


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> great weekend
> at PG both tipper and i made the Amain they ran 3 3minute mains witch was horrible, 1 minute inbetween mains and they were spints, bash fest.
> tip was 4th and i finished 8th, 2 DNF,s in the mains. over 80 entries in all classes.
> 
> ...


ps, if this dosent prove that smooth driving and good setups over high powered motors will win races i dont know what will, just saying LOL


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Like GNS said, we had a good time and a pretty good showing too, but I sure missed not being at Frank's first off-road track design.....LOl!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> ps, if this dosent prove that smooth driving and good setups over high powered motors will win races i dont know what will, just saying LOL


Well said GNS, well said!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

harmocy said:


> yeah we missed ya we had a great time with lots of new faces it makes it fun!!! How did you guys do down there???



glad there was a good turnout at performance hobbies, 
are you going to have the same frank layout? sounded like a fun track.
should be able to make this weekend! then its going to be hit or miss with the holidays getting closer.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Everyone must be napping tonight GNS, it's been quiet!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*sshhh*



tipperjackson said:


> Everyone must be napping tonight GNS, it's been quiet!


Usually is when you and GNS aren't around. Us old folks have to go to bed early anyway.Glad you guys had fun down there.:wave:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Usually is when you and GNS aren't around. Us old folks have to go to bed early anyway.Glad you guys had fun down there.:wave:


Maybe you'd like to join our new club, OFR racing= Old Farts Racing.......LOL!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*ofr*



tipperjackson said:


> Maybe you'd like to join our new club, OFR racing= Old Farts Racing.......LOL!


Already their Tip and have been for quite a while. I don't go out to race anymore, just create inadvertent roadblocks and obstacles.:dude:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Life is full of obstacles,why should racing be any different.......LOL!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*kiras christmas program*


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that's nice to see, a proud Daddy, congratulate Kira for me, enjoy those Xmas programs now, you will miss them later.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Good morning Tip, how's the snow sit over by you?


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Today the question of whether to blow out the driveway is a moot point, it's when.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

The snow is'nt sitting very well, the wind is blowing too hard to let it sit long, it just piles up in front of what ever can stop it....LOL!

Are you gonna try an make it over to race today? I know yesterday you where not sure.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> The snow is'nt sitting very well, the wind is blowing too hard to let it sit long, it just piles up in front of what ever can stop it....LOL!
> 
> Are you gonna try an make it over to race today? I know yesterday you where not sure.


Looks like my day is pretty well mapped out at this point, moving snow. But who knows I still may try and make it. Gonna go clean the driveway now and part of the road, after that I have promised to take care of our kids driveway.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

What about you, are you gonna be trekking over for races? let me know if you are, it may help make up my mind.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Looks like my day is pretty well mapped out at this point, moving snow. But who knows I still may try and make it. Gonna go clean the driveway now and part of the road, after that I have promised to take care of our kids driveway.


you can come do mine too wade......looks cold out there, i have a cup of hot coco waitin for ya....LOL


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Snow*



inferno said:


> you can come do mine too wade......looks cold out there, i have a cup of hot coco waitin for ya....LOL


Oh let me count the reasons; 1) it's cold. 2) it's cold. 3) it's cold. 4) I have my own cocco. 5) And it's snowing, STILL....... Call me when it's warmer.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Oh let me count the reasons; 1) it's cold. 2) it's cold. 3) it's cold. 4) I have my own cocco. 5) And it's snowing, STILL....... Call me when it's warmer.


LOL, you got that right, im going to wait untill later, suppose to get alot more up untill 7pm.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice to see all the people who came out on this snowy day, good racing with everyone and congratulations to Brad for a great win in SC today and Roy who drove a great stadium truck race. Nice job everyone.


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Good racing today guys! See you in the new year!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

any buggys coming still? wanna come race some carpet with the tq


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*thanks*



tipperjackson said:


> Now that's nice to see, a proud Daddy, congratulate Kira for me, enjoy those Xmas programs now, you will miss them later.


hey thanks ron ...how did you guys like the track ? we had a blast at MSI:thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

slipstream said:


> hey thanks ron ...how did you guys like the track ? we had a blast at MSI:thumbsup:


The track was great, a real drivers track, had a ton of fun.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> The track was great, a real drivers track, had a ton of fun.


The track will remain the same with a few jumps being moved until the end of the month!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the diff between the losi 8ight 1.0 and 2.0?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> What's the diff between the losi 8ight 1.0 and 2.0?


The over-all length about .25inch longer, alum shock caps, lighter stronger towers and tune flex chassis. I think that covers it all. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> The over-all length about .25inch longer, alum shock caps, lighter stronger towers and tune flex chassis. I think that covers it all. Hope that helps you out.


radio box, adjustable diffs, updated steering rack assembly also


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Ron so you know that I will have that body you ordered tomorrow and i hear that you are a heli pilot as well now!!! I have the 120 in stock with a 10 rebate on them!!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> any buggys coming still? wanna come race some carpet with the tq


Matthew and I will be at the races this sunday. I would assume if Mike Rowe is there he will be racing buggies too. How'd the TQ fair at PG? Was it better than your B4?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Hey Ron so you know that I will have that body you ordered tomorrow and i hear that you are a heli pilot as well now!!! I have the 120 in stock with a 10 rebate on them!!!


Actually, Randy is now the heli pilot, I was just checking them out, they don't race them, just fly around in a big room, fun enough but just don't think it's my thing, kind of like oval racing, just not my thing. I'll pick that body up on Sunday along with some 2.5 inch body post, stopped in tuesday at 7:30 and you where closed.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> What's the diff between the losi 8ight 1.0 and 2.0?


You don't want one of those Losi's, if you get one of those no one will be able to beat you.....LOl! What fun would that be, winning all of the time.....


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> You don't want one of those Losi's, if you get one of those no one will be able to beat you.....LOl! What fun would that be, winning all of the time.....


but if he breaks there will be a unlimited amount of parts avalible


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Tip & Inferno, just doing some looking ( and thinking). $235 for a 1.0 rtr?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Thanks Tip & Inferno, just doing some looking ( and thinking). $235 for a 1.0 rtr?


not a bad price, but i think you would be happier with a 2.0, it handles so much better. there are some very good deals out there right now. you looking for electric or nitro....LOL.....just kiddin. if i see any killer deals ill send the link to you in pm.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*2.0*



inferno said:


> not a bad price, but i think you would be happier with a 2.0, it handles so much better. there are some very good deals out there right now. you looking for electric or nitro....LOL.....just kiddin. if i see any killer deals ill send the link to you in pm.


Thanks Mike, I am specifically looking for the 2.0 but the 1.0 came up and sounded pretty good. New eng. and little use, and looked very good. actully looking for nitro, believe it or not.:freak:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Thanks Mike, I am specifically looking for the 2.0 but the 1.0 came up and sounded pretty good. New eng. and little use, and looked very good. actully looking for nitro, believe it or not.:freak:


REALLY!! NITRO!!! REALLY?!?!. Ill keep a eye out. but the 1.0 doesent sound to bad. on the 2.0, it has the tuned flex chassis that nobody likes, make it to twitchy to drive. only really good for hard clay tracks, the only thing i would update on the 1.0 is the 2.0 radio tray. little easier on servos.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for input Mike, Had enough probs. w/emax shorter chasis and don't want to go there again. I want a good handling vehicle to start with.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

sent you pm


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

*What cars are people running?*

I am interested in getting back into racing after a two year hiatus. 

What kinds of CARS are people racing in Gaylord? I'm not really interested in trucks. 

From what I can gather reading over the past week or so, the transition to LiPo batteries is pretty much universal, along with brushless motors. What kinds of motors are people running?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tamorley said:


> I am interested in getting back into racing after a two year hiatus.
> 
> What kinds of CARS are people racing in Gaylord? I'm not really interested in trucks.
> 
> From what I can gather reading over the past week or so, the transition to LiPo batteries is pretty much universal, along with brushless motors. What kinds of motors are people running?


in summer these are the main ones....

stock shortcourse.......17.5 brushless motor
mod shortcourse.......anything you can handle
stadium truck...........13.5 brushless motor
1/8 buggy/truggy, nitro and electric
monster truck......nitro and electric....
we also have 1/10 buggies but not sure what they run in those little buggers.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tamorley said:


> I am interested in getting back into racing after a two year hiatus.
> 
> What kinds of CARS are people racing in Gaylord? I'm not really interested in trucks.
> 
> From what I can gather reading over the past week or so, the transition to LiPo batteries is pretty much universal, along with brushless motors. What kinds of motors are people running?


i see now you are interested in the onroad, sorry. im sure harmocy or someone will chime in and give you all the info you need. or you could give him a call at his store for more information, 989-448-8656 (adam)


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

I just recieved my shipment of the new Pro-Line Street Fighter SC tires!!! i have 3 sets in and they $24.95 per pair!!! Come and get the best carpet tires for the SC short of going foam!!! Oh yeah and they have the good foam in them!!!


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks Adam*

Adam - thanks for the tips this evening. Best tip was staying on power. I had some much smoother laps after that. Too bad my old batteries were about done by then. It's been a while. Looking forward to some more track time this winter. 

Really thinking about adding 1/12 scale to my gear. Do you sell Carpet Knifes?

Tim


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tamorley said:


> Adam - thanks for the tips this evening. Best tip was staying on power. I had some much smoother laps after that. Too bad my old batteries were about done by then. It's been a while. Looking forward to some more track time this winter.
> 
> Really thinking about adding 1/12 scale to my gear. Do you sell Carpet Knifes?
> 
> Tim


Yeah that is what I run I have an extra or two I could get you hooked up with!!! Next time you come in we can chat about it!!!:thumbsup: no problem with the help but with that new tc6 you should be all set it is a much freer car if that makes sence also with those tires on it they will hook much better than your tc4!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Who is racing Sunday?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Just finished the new layout and it should be a fast fun track!!! Same layout with new jump locations!!! no big jump across the back this week we decided to put a tripple roller through there and it flows nicely!!! We did do some testing with the new Pro-Line Street Fighters and they were awesome after 3 or 4 runs!!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Who is racing Sunday?


Matthew and I will be there to race buggies. He will probably run SC too.


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Just finished the new layout and it should be a fast fun track!!! Same layout with new jump locations!!! no big jump across the back this week we decided to put a tripple roller through there and it flows nicely!!! We did do some testing with the new Pro-Line Street Fighters and they were awesome after 3 or 4 runs!!!


Sweet sounds great. Should be a good time.


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tamorley said:


> I am interested in getting back into racing after a two year hiatus.
> 
> What kinds of CARS are people racing in Gaylord? I'm not really interested in trucks.
> 
> From what I can gather reading over the past week or so, the transition to LiPo batteries is pretty much universal, along with brushless motors. What kinds of motors are people running?


Matthew and I have the TOP Photon for TC. I have several motors that I run, but essentially for the zero timing class I have been running a Novak Ballistic and Matthew has a really strong Duo 2 Both are 17.5. The ION3 (duo 3) motors are pretty great too. I have an ION3 that I will run if I am going to run with timing in the speed control. 

As for speed controls, I would get either the mamba or the tekin. Either will work very well, the Mamba has a little better price point, but the tekin is smaller. We are running different controllers in our cars. Matthew has the tekin, and I have well this week it is an ORCA vritra VC4 pro spec. I have also run the tekin, mamba, kinetic, BMC all pretty much will work, it really just depends on what feel you like in your speed control. I prefer for it to be smoother and the tekins early software was nothing close to smooth, however their last software update really seemed to help with this. The mamba was better but now feels similar to the tekin as far as smoothness goes. The mamba however has more rip with the same gearing. The KO BMC is the smoothest out of the bunch, but it lacks some of the features such as dynamic timing boost. It does add timing but just not like the others and it does not add it over an RPM range, it just adds it to the end. The kinetic, tekin, mamba all can add timing to a selectable RPM range. The kinetic also has drive frequency adjustments to make it feel smoother or more punchy depending on your driving style. The ORCA VC4 is a little different as it does not give you a selectable range for the RPM instead the controller calculates the best place to add the timing level that you set. It also has selectable drive frequency and brake frequency control to make the car feel punchy or smoother.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

What a great turn-out!!! We are having a great time so far with some real close action!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

i will be there tomarrow at about 4 to run my buggy. will worn out barcodes be fine on the carpet?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Adam, was a good day of racing and some great competition, even though it was a good turnout, it's too bad more of those beginners buying all of those cars and trucks don't come out and do some racing.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah we sold like 40 kits last week and i am looking forward to the week after Christmas!!! I give 2 free practice days and 1 free race day with new packages!!! I am trying and we shall see!!!


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

hay, Adam wats goin on....kinda lost interest in the rc stuff....just to much travalin....nothin happens here in midland . either got to go south ,west or north...always enjoyed the north the most....like to make it up there this winter a few times...can u tell me wats goin on, SC class an maybe 1/10 truck....thanks, Tom (merry Xmas to all)


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*racing MSI*

enjoy everyone


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> hay, Adam wats goin on....kinda lost interest in the rc stuff....just to much travalin....nothin happens here in midland . either got to go south ,west or north...always enjoyed the north the most....like to make it up there this winter a few times...can u tell me wats goin on, SC class an maybe 1/10 truck....thanks, Tom (merry Xmas to all)


Great to hear from you!!! A few people were asking about you!!! We have had a class of both SC and Stadium trucks!!! This week we had 3 heats of SC and 1 heat of stadium!!! Come on up we would love to have ya!!! :wave:


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*more racing*


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

wats the rules for SC? tires motor etc...


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*rules*



newbie2 said:


> wats the rules for SC? tires motor etc...


tires no rule but stock ones seem to work well 
motor 17.5 can use timing if you like . but none timing motors will work just fine 
esc any will work but timing boost does have a little advantage over no timing esc's 
final gear ratio ...good place to start is a 10.50-12.45 will get you with the fast guys . a medium to a soft setup will work fine on any given track layout . 
good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

newbie2 said:


> wats the rules for SC? tires motor etc...


Hi Tom, it's been a while, hope you can make it up soon. Indoors is 17.5 stock class only, no mod any tire made for the SC trucks, no foams on SC you can run any tire on stadium trucks, including foams. There is some good competition and it's been some fun racing. Hope to see you soon.
Ron


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> Hi Tom, it's been a while, hope you can make it up soon. Indoors is 17.5 stock class only, no mod any tire made for the SC trucks, no foams on SC you can run any tire on stadium trucks, including foams. There is some good competition and it's been some fun racing. Hope to see you soon.
> Ron


 hey ron how goes it ....working on getting some video from yesterday up later


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

guess all i need now is the location and day....I'm guessin its sunday's....oh and the time wud be helpful.... nice hearing from u Ron


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

newbie2 said:


> guess all i need now is the location and day....I'm guessin its sunday's....oh and the time wud be helpful.... nice hearing from u Ron


Sunday's right now, usually starts around Noon for racing, track opens at 9am. They are talking about a Saturday race twice a month I think, maybe Adam can clarify that for you. Slipstream is gonna get some video up of him kicking are arses, check them out, there is some good races.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

sweet track guys.....was fun for the time being


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*check this out*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*damn it*

still working on getting the videos up on youtube . i keep getting failed upload 
error. try it again


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*race*

from sunday


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*race*

the B


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*race*

last one for now


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*here it is TLR 22*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*oval races*


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice day of racing, lots of fun. A word to the wise, don't shortchange yourself on parts, I did and it cost me. I'm switching all bullet connectors to castle, not just making do with what I have.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

adam, you have burnt orange paint in stock? or anything that looks close?


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*paint*



inferno said:


> adam, you have burnt orange paint in stock? or anything that looks close?


What ya painting up now inferno?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> What ya painting up now inferno?


new truggy body, but has to be GO ENGINE theme with same colors!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*truggy*



inferno said:


> new truggy body, but has to be GO ENGINE theme with same colors!


Well.... the paint will be dry when spring gets here!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Well.... the paint will be dry when spring gets here!!!


sure will, i like to be ready!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Didn't know you guys where racing on Sunday, ratz!


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> Didn't know you guys where racing on Sunday, ratz!


ron it was a oval track


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

slipstream said:


> ron it was a oval track


Ok, not so ratz then....LOL!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Ok, not so ratz then....LOL!


Should be a pretty good lay out after today though. I am heading over there to help adam get it done this afternoon. 

Did you get a buggy yet?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

macdude said:


> Should be a pretty good lay out after today though. I am heading over there to help adam get it done this afternoon.
> 
> Did you get a buggy yet?


no 1/10 scale buggy, only 1/8th scale, I think I have enough toys for now, maybe see about selling a few then get a buggy. Problem is, the only one I want now is the TLR22, so nothing else will do....LOL!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

We Need More Buggy Action!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

OK guys as you know by popular demand we are changing our oval schedual!!! Oval will now be raced on every other Saturday evening!!! Starting the 8th of January we will begin at 5pm!!! Our big classes are the sprint cars and SC Late Models but we will race anything that we have 3 or more of!!! So now we will race Off-Road EVERY Sunday!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

harmocy said:


> We Need More Buggy Action!!!


Ok Adam, I'll trade you a SC8 with the Electronic conversion kit, not installed yet, for a brand new TLR22, what you think?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt finished the track and with a with a few touch-ups with the boards it should be sweet!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tipperjackson said:


> Ok Adam, I'll trade you a SC8 with the Electronic conversion kit, not installed yet, for a brand new TLR22, what you think?


We maybe able to work something out!!! Bring it Sunday and we will see what we can work out!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

OK, see ya Sunday!


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Ok Adam, I'll trade you a SC8 with the Electronic conversion kit, not installed yet, for a brand new TLR22, what you think?


Oooooooooo no Tipp, not the sc8.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

jbod said:


> Oooooooooo no Tipp, not the sc8.


tipper
you know what TLR22 stands for dont you

Tiny Little Racer


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> tipper
> you know what TLR22 stands for dont you
> 
> Tiny Little Racer


OOOOORRRRRR,

Tipper Losi Racing


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> tipper
> you know what TLR22 stands for dont you
> 
> Tiny Little Racer


LOL :thumbsup::lol::lol::lol::roll:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> no 1/10 scale buggy, only 1/8th scale, I think I have enough toys for now, maybe see about selling a few then get a buggy. Problem is, the only one I want now is the TLR22, so nothing else will do....LOL!


I'm thinking that for the money the x12 conversion would be enough for me. They are a blast to race inside. I should have my 1/8 buggy all cleaned up and ready to go this summer.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

whats an x12 conversion? i would run sunday but i dont have a working car. need a kick plate


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

macdude said:


> I'm thinking that for the money the x12 conversion would be enough for me. They are a blast to race inside. I should have my 1/8 buggy all cleaned up and ready to go this summer.


Yea, I'm looking forward to run all 8th scale outdoors this season, I'm gonna try the 8th buggy out down at the Big Kahuna in February, 1st time driving it should be a hoot to watch....LOL!


----------



## trone12 (Apr 2, 2009)

ADAM, U have a PM..


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> whats an x12 conversion? i would run sunday but i dont have a working car. need a kick plate


Sorry I meant x6 conversion from x factory. It makes your B4 into a mid motor chassis.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> Sorry I meant x6 conversion from x factory. It makes your B4 into a mid motor chassis.


oh ya i know what that is. ive seen both the cars nice cars


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

As usual, nice racing with everyone today. Maybe one of these weeks I'll be able to give Frank some competition, nice driving today Frank.


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

+1 on the nice day racing!


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> As usual, nice racing with everyone today. Maybe one of these weeks I'll be able to give Frank some competition, nice driving today Frank.


 thanks ron was a good race we are all getting closer and that is what it is all about . would like to see everyone finish on the same lap . will try and get the video up on youtube .


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

We had a great day of racing this week!!! We are 8 weeks into the points series andit is geting close with some of the classes!!! It looks like we should have the Sewicki boys back for the next points series!!! We will have another 10 weeks of racing and as stated before no more Sunday oval so we will run 10 weeks in a row for the second series!!!
We will be also seeing alot of new faces and I need everyone to be helpful with them as you were in the same position not too long ago!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

+1 on the Video slipstream, good way to find all of your mistakes. Thanks for taking the videos and posting:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*video*



tipperjackson said:


> +1 on the Video slipstream, good way to find all of your mistakes. Thanks for taking the videos and posting:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Where is the video posted?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Where is the video posted?


I guess he has'nt got them posted yet.....


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Great day of racing on Sunday!!! Tipp you missed some good action for we even had Joel from the UP come and race with us!!!
Sunday is the last week of the points series and we will be going into the next 10 week points series the following Sunday and we will race 10 weeks in a row!!!
Thursday we will try and race and at a minnium we will have the timeing system up and running!!!
Hope to see everyone soon!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Great day of racing on Sunday!!! Tipp you missed some good action for we even had Joel from the UP come and race with us!!!
> Sunday is the last week of the points series and we will be going into the next 10 week points series the following Sunday and we will race 10 weeks in a row!!!
> Thursday we will try and race and at a minnium we will have the timeing system up and running!!!
> Hope to see everyone soon!!!


Yea, I heard that Joel showed up and I missed it, needed some work on rc time. Most likely will be there this Sunday, snow blast in EJ this weekend, so I don't know what my plans are yet, I mean my wifes plans.......LOL!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

Adam, can you post the points so we know where we are at for the last race?

thanks.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*here it is finaly*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*watch this*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*22 Tlr*


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Adam, can I bring my SC8,eight-E and mod SC over sunday and make a few laps to try out the electronics?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

slipstream said:


> YouTube - Big Scale Racing (Part 2) - presented by BERGYOGI RACING VIDEOS


I want one


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

J Blaze said:


> I want one


You want everything JBlaze, I'll let your wife know that you want one of those.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> You want everything JBlaze, I'll let your wife know that you want one of those.


yeah but aren't they sweet ...now you can watch your race tipper


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

slipstream, you ever going to graduate from pre-school and run a big boy toy, or just going to stick with the easy stuff....LOL


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Be careful inferno, your sponsors may be watching.....LOL!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Be careful inferno, your sponsors may be watching.....LOL!


LOL, just wondering what slipstream had to say...lol, i started with the electric thing, but liked the big boy toys better!! if i would have stuck with the beginer thing, i would have been good by now, but i wanted to try something that took alittle more thinking than just wondering what lipo to run...lol, he knows im just giving him a hard time...lol, love watching frank run at nmrcc, hes a super guy!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i dint think i would get responce from slipstream, LOL, he knows.....he knows.....lol


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> Adam, can you post the points so we know where we are at for the last race?
> 
> thanks.


is there anywhere we can view the points or is it a secrete ????????????????????????


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

GNS Racing said:


> is there anywhere we can view the points or is it a secrete ????????????????????????


I am sorry we all have been sick as heck and even closed on Thursday all together I have not been in since wednesday!!! I just want to be ready for tomorrow I will call Krystal and ask her to bring it home so I can try to get it posted :thumbsup:
thanks for understanding


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

hope you get felling better.


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Good day of racing guys, had a lot of fun even tho I had terrible diff issues. Ball diff in the blitz seems better after I ignore the directions and install it backwards. Xxxt diff was a single o-ring dissinigrated and allowed the drive cup to pull away from the drive pin.
All better now, hopefully next race will go better for me.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I told you I thought you had that thing in backward, and you insisted that you put it in the right way.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I want to congratulate GNS on a great B main race today, GNS you looked fantastic, I can't believe how cool headed and patient you where and just let the race come to you, that was A-main driving all the way. GOOD JOB!


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> I told you I thought you had that thing in backward, and you insisted that you put it in the right way.


Don't know if it's right yet! Seems better in a strait forward motion but have no idea if it will act like a locked diff in the corners, like when I first installed it you seen it push. Either way will have the gear diff parts buy the end of the week.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Gear diff should work well for you, just a little harder to change your set-up if the track desires a change....LOl!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

did Brad race today? LOL


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

No, I heard he was in the middle of a bathroom re-model.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> No, I heard he was in the middle of a bathroom re-model.


ahhh, the good 'ol bathroom re-model excuse....LOL


----------



## Revo-lution (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, my pregnant old lady told me if I wanted to go to the big K race it had to tackle some house projects before the new baby comes. I changed all the exterior and interior doors in the house, and I set out to put in a new vanity and build a little wall to be able to put bifold doors on the closet in the bathroom, and the next thing I know, I redone all plumbing, electrical, all new drywall, paint, new shower/bathtub, new toilet, flooring, and installed a vent fan. The bill is @ 1,600.00$ so far, OUCH! That's alot of racing stuff!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Revo-lution said:


> Yeah, my pregnant old lady told me if I wanted to go to the big K race it had to tackle some house projects before the new baby comes. I changed all the exterior and interior doors in the house, and I set out to put in a new vanity and build a little wall to be able to put bifold doors on the closet in the bathroom, and the next thing I know, I redone all plumbing, electrical, all new drywall, paint, new shower/bathtub, new toilet, flooring, and installed a vent fan. The bill is @ 1,600.00$ so far, OUCH! That's alot of racing stuff!


if you need a hand let me know bud!!!! i do that for a partial living...lol


----------



## Revo-lution (Feb 18, 2010)

I didn't know that, it's going ok, the father in law and his friend have been helping, the are both retired. It's ready to tape and mud, should be ready to paint tomorrow night. I appreciate the offer, I think this project is winding down, but I still have a few more rooms to tackle after I recoup the money this project cost me, I'll get with you when it's time to tear into the house again!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> I want to congratulate GNS on a great B main race today, GNS you looked fantastic, I can't believe how cool headed and patient you where and just let the race come to you, that was A-main driving all the way. GOOD JOB!


thanks bud.

ya missed the A main by 3 tenths of a second, new i should have put the transponder in the front of the truck LOL.
not bad for the first day of racing with a new truck. i hit two marshalls on the last qaulifier or i would have made the A. but thats racing :thumbsup:
had a great time. good crowd 4 heats of short course.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

What a day guys!!! Great crowd and we had a great mix of old and new faces and it made for and exciting day!!! Next Sunday and every Sunday for 10 weeks in a row we will have off-road racing for the points series!!! As we did last year we will have a party with catered food, games, trophys, and PRIZES!!! That should be in early April!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Adam you ever get my PM about foam tires? would race but i dont have any foam tires. LMK thanks


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hey guys great racing ...fun as always running with u all. see ya Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> Adam you ever get my PM about foam tires? would race but i dont have any foam tires. LMK thanks


Still waiting but I think we should see them by the end of the week!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Still waiting but I think we should see them by the end of the week!!!


sweet. i will get some and start racing after the Big K!!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Great day guys!!! We had some real good racing today!!! Great to have the boys back and Hank as well it makes for some good competition!!! i hope to see it growing each week with the new and old faces racing with us!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Adam, I'd like to say that I agree with you, but I don't. I would like to first apologize for my actions today, as some of you may or may not have noticed I'm feeling rather frustrated with the racing that we've been having. I'm not going to make this about me, because it is not, it's about good racing, by that I mean three or four trucks all racing for first place on the same lap and it's anyone race till the end. We have some very good and fast drivers racing at performance hobbies and I think that there could definitely be some very close A-main races.

I feel that the responsibility falls on the shoulders of the race director to set the precedence when the drivers are not able to control there adrenalin. I've had two other drivers come to me with the same frustration, I don't know if anyone else feels that way or not. This may not have been the best way for me to handle this and it's probably not my place, but I would like to see some close quality races with a bunch of good friends. If anyone else feels the same way then I think they should speak up, if not then I'll not push the subject. I had a nice day of visiting with friends, I had terrible day of racing.
Ron


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

i feel for you tip. my brand new fantom motor got beat to shreads from this same problem. hopefully it holds at the big k otherwise im screwed. only stock motor i have. i agree with tipper all the way. thats why i quite racing stadium truck. hopefully i can keep it together because warrenty would not cover it. i can't pull 100 bucks out of my butt for a new motor. but besides that, performance is a great place to race
Brandon


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

i feel the same way, had a great day with fellow racers, and a great place to race:thumbsup:
but it is turning into a bash fest, and its hard to be competitive and hone your skills, repairing your vehicle when you are taken out by the same people everytime.
i find my self driving on the defensive all the time because i know whats going to happen and when.. a little door rubbing when racing people on the same lap is fun, but being driven through time after time is not. especially by lapped vehicles. im not saying im a saint driver, and nobody is going to be perfectly clean all the time. but if we can nip this in the butt i feel everyone will have more enjoyment and be better drivers. 

ps. i also apologize for throwing a little tantrum and pulling of the track.

there ive vented now LOL.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

Adam 
you have pm.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree wholeheartedly with tip.

I have certainly had a couple days like that at Performance Hobbies Raceway. I am always willing to travel the long trip for some good, close, fair, clean racing. Unfortunately, lately that has not been the case.

I would like to propose that Adam set a precedence for good, clean racing at the track. 

I believe, in the long run, that will be best for the racers and for the business. Not to poke anything at Adam cause he works hard to keep us in order and get us out at a decent time. However, as race director (and one of the business owners), he has the ability to decide how things will be run.

I also propose that we close sign-up at 10:30 and begin each day promptly at 10:45 with a brief (5-10 minute) driver's meeting to review rules and expectations. All racers will be required to attend. Focus on the fact that, during heat races, you are racing against clock and not against each other. During mains you are racing against each other. Also, remind all that clean racing is the expectation, and if need be, explain what clean racing is. Also, remind all that this is a family atmosphere, and foul language and general misconduct will not be tolerated. Talk about marshalling if need be, as there often times appear to be issues here. Ask if anyone has questions - especially cause sometimes there are new folks. 

Racing starts promptly at 11:00

Folks showing up late will have to miss round 1 and get put in round 2. 

As tip said, we need to speak up and let Adam know that this is what we are looking for.

I know I said a lot, but I am fortunate to have traveled to many tracks around the state over the years, and none of these rules and expectations are different than anywhere else I run.

Sincerely,

Mike Roe


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i missed the bash fest!!!! atleast i know its not my fault this time.....LMAO


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree and will begin to enforce these rules I have been laid back and just trying to get new people involved and I think that people do like to have rules and made to abide by them I am sorry that we have made the decision to put some newer people with the veterans and I will work harder to keep the skill levels the same but sometimes you may get someone in the heat race with you that may not be as good as you and they may take you out but we have all been there I have said before that I will listen to everyone and make changes as neede and this will be addressed!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

First thing is sign in will close at 11:45 and drivers meeting will happen if you are running late CALL in and we will put you in if you do not after round 1 we will put you in!!!
I will only call your name one time after that you will be docked a lap off your best quailifier!!! You will be warned one time about agressive driving and then you will be docked a lap again off of your best quailifier!!! 
These are just a few and I will have a handout sheet that will be available on race day!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Parts on the way but Big k next weekend. After that, i will race buggy a few times. Been busy riding my new snowmobile  but wanting to get back to my rc cars!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for stepping up to this issue Adam, I know you can't please everyone so you have to set your rules and go with it. I do have one suggestion, for what it is worth, a lot of the problems have occurred on the main starts where two thirds of the pack are getting tangled up in the first or second corner. I would like to propose that the first start is a two buy two start, if that fails to start cleanly then a re-start in single file with ample spacing between vehicles and if that fails to start cleanly then I suggest that people get pulled from the main, those who appear to be causing the problem in the first two starts and re-start single file until there are either no cars left or a clean start. And once again, I'm not trying to tell you how to run your races, just a suggestion, just so there is no confusion as to my intent here.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

What is the kind of start they do at PVG. When the race director just calls the start of the race when everyone is doing hot laps. Than you can space yourself out and your time does not start till you cross the timing loop ? Sorry I can't remember is that IFMAR starts ?
This works really well down state. Just a idea


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> Parts on the way but Big k next weekend. After that, i will race buggy a few times. Been busy riding my new snowmobile  but wanting to get back to my rc cars!!!


big k is in 2 weeks not next weekend


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

inferno said:


> big k is in 2 weeks not next weekend


Ah just let him go a week early... he will have all sorts of time to break stuff. Just kidding buddy :wave:


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

thanks Adam
i know its a tuff thing to do and police, but after this is done im sure EVERYONE will find it more enjoyable.

thanks again
steve


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

guys...today is the 24 of jan. sunday is 31 of jan. race is 5,6. practice on 4th. look at the calender


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> guys...today is the 24 of jan. sunday is 31 of jan. race is 5,6. practice on 4th. look at the calender


ya, and.........................? its not next weekend, its the weekend after


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Adam Thanks for ordering the stuff for me, Hope you and the kids are feeling better!!


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Thanks for stepping up to this issue Adam, I know you can't please everyone so you have to set your rules and go with it. I do have one suggestion, for what it is worth, a lot of the problems have occurred on the main starts where two thirds of the pack are getting tangled up in the first or second corner. I would like to propose that the first start is a two buy two start, if that fails to start cleanly then a re-start in single file with ample spacing between vehicles and if that fails to start cleanly then I suggest that people get pulled from the main, those who appear to be causing the problem in the first two starts and re-start single file until there are either no cars left or a clean start. And once again, I'm not trying to tell you how to run your races, just a suggestion, just so there is no confusion as to my intent here.


It's nice to see that we will have rules.  However I totally disagree with you on the starts. Sorry but I think that the problem is that we are always racing the clock and forget how to drive in traffic. I would much prefer to be racing all the time. Practice is great but does not teach you how to drive with others. 

Here is basically what I would like to see. 1 round of 3 min qauls this will set your pace and place you in your heat races. Or better yet 2 min. After that you race 3 heats. You are declared winner by best two finishes. If there is a positional tie then it is who was faster. No one should complain and it will eliminate the I got to be first around the corner first problem you describe. 

From the race director we should expect the positions to be announced frequently and as much as I like to hear how well someone else is doing lets not forget to hear some lap times. I know 12 seconds is not a lot of time. Also let people know who the leaders are and the color of their ride. I really don't care who is in the lead but it makes it easier for everyone if they expect that when the leaders are coming they know. 

And I don't know who told people to slow down for the leaders but this is crazy, I can most of the time drive around a slower car. If you want to give me the corner and go wide that is fine but don't slow down on a straight. 9 out of 10 times I will hit you. Not because I want to because my vision does not recognize change in speed. There is a reason real racing has brake lights. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

macdude said:


> It's nice to see that we will have rules.  However I totally disagree with you on the starts. Sorry but I think that the problem is that we are always racing the clock and forget how to drive in traffic. I would much prefer to be racing all the time. Practice is great but does not teach you how to drive with others.
> 
> Here is basically what I would like to see. 1 round of 3 min qauls this will set your pace and place you in your heat races. Or better yet 2 min. After that you race 3 heats. You are declared winner by best two finishes. If there is a positional tie then it is who was faster. No one should complain and it will eliminate the I got to be first around the corner first problem you describe.
> 
> ...


Macdude, I'm basically talking about the A-Mains and the B-Mains, if your talking about the qualifiers, I would probably agree with you, everyone is racing for for there best qualifying time, so there I expect a little bumping and banging, the advantage there is that you start spaced out a few seconds apart. The point I was trying to make was the starts on the A & B mains, where everyone starts side by side and are not giving the person who qualified in front of them the chance to get into a rhythm and let the race sort itself out with driving ability. The problem, the way I see it is we have alot of very fast trucks on the track and for the most part no one truck is any faster in the straights than the other, so what is happening is a slightly slower lap time driver wants to race you down the straight away and can, but that driver is not racing there race, there just racing that person down the straight away and then drives right through them on the corner, simply because there not racing there own race and don't set up for the corner, hence they drive through you and take you out on the corner. Just my observation. A patient driver will give a little time for a slower driver to try and set up a clean pass, but a slower driver should also not try and race the driver that is lapping them and take them out on a corner, it's all about common courtesy, the driver that is being lapped is not necessarily a slow driver, just lacking a little experience and one day will be the driver waiting patiently to pass that slower driver, or if they haven't learn patients, the driver taking people out to get buy them. It's all about patients and choices. Mistakes happen, but choices are made.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

And I don't know who told people to slow down for the leaders but this is crazy, I can most of the time drive around a slower car. If you want to give me the corner and go wide that is fine but don't slow down on a straight. 9 out of 10 times I will hit you. Not because I want to because my vision does not recognize change in speed. There is a reason real racing has brake lights. 

i agree with this statement. especially the slower driver needs to recognize if there really holding someone up and hold there line not swerve all over. but the main issue is when you do make a pass all of a sudden they kick it into overdrive and you get blasted in the next turn, and they would have no chance of even making the turn because there carrying so much speed. i know its the adrenalin kicking in most of the time, but if you have just been passed then give them some breathing room. if you can catch back up cleanly. then its game on.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

++++++++++++1:thumbsup:

That's what I was trying to say, just got a little winded.....LOl!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

Here is basically what I would like to see. 1 round of 3 min qauls this will set your pace and place you in your heat races. Or better yet 2 min. After that you race 3 heats. You are declared winner by best two finishes. If there is a positional tie then it is who was faster. No one should complain and it will eliminate the I got to be first around the corner first problem you describe.

not to be rude but i totally disagree on this one. ive done this before in the mains and it turns into a sprint race and even causes more of a bash fest. 

they did it at pg when tipp and i were there a few weeks ago and i would say 90% of the racers did not like it.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> ++++++++++++1:thumbsup:
> 
> That's what I was trying to say, just got a little winded.....LOl!


lol
i think we were typing at the same time lol


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Adam for your thoughts.

Thanks all for your thoughts as well - it is good to see that we are communicating here - I am looking forward to seeing these changes in action.

See you all soon.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> Here is basically what I would like to see. 1 round of 3 min qauls this will set your pace and place you in your heat races. Or better yet 2 min. After that you race 3 heats. You are declared winner by best two finishes. If there is a positional tie then it is who was faster. No one should complain and it will eliminate the I got to be first around the corner first problem you describe.
> 
> not to be rude but i totally disagree on this one. ive done this before in the mains and it turns into a sprint race and even causes more of a bash fest.
> 
> they did it at pg when tipp and i were there a few weeks ago and i would say 90% of the racers did not like it.



i think i kind of misread your post. are you talking about single car runs to set the heat races? if so that would be cool. 1.5 to 2 minutes each would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> i think i kind of misread your post. are you talking about single car runs to set the heat races? if so that would be cool. 1.5 to 2 minutes each would be cool:thumbsup:


???????????? that's interesting, never heard of that before!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> ???????????? that's interesting, never heard of that before!


i thought he was talking about running the heats like that 3- 3 minute Amains we did at pg.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> Here is basically what I would like to see. 1 round of 3 min qauls this will set your pace and place you in your heat races. Or better yet 2 min. After that you race 3 heats. You are declared winner by best two finishes. If there is a positional tie then it is who was faster. No one should complain and it will eliminate the I got to be first around the corner first problem you describe.
> 
> not to be rude but i totally disagree on this one. ive done this before in the mains and it turns into a sprint race and even causes more of a bash fest.
> 
> they did it at pg when tipp and i were there a few weeks ago and i would say 90% of the racers did not like it.


i hate indoor radio shack racing, but 2 or 3 minute qualifiers??????? that is too funny right there!!! im getting back into it next year but not for 10 or 12 minutes of racing on a givin race day, thats just STUPID! i think it should be just the oppisite, should be longer quilifiers, that way the bashers have more time to break and get out of the way for the better drivers to finish there race. ( i would be broke...lol) but if quilifiers are only 2 to 3 minutes, not even worth my time to be there. thats like 5 laps. for me anyway,


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

inferno said:


> i hate indoor radio shack racing, but 2 or 3 minute qualifiers??????? that is too funny right there!!! im getting back into it next year but not for 10 or 12 minutes of racing on a givin race day, thats just STUPID! i think it should be just the oppisite, should be longer quilifiers, that way the bashers have more time to break and get out of the way for the better drivers to finish there race. ( i would be broke...lol) but if quilifiers are only 2 to 3 minutes, not even worth my time to be there. thats like 5 laps. for me anyway,


Wiz, Wiz hatter...................Your just trying to create conflict, you'd better watch it, your sponsors might be watching....LOL!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Wiz, Wiz hatter...................Your just trying to create conflict, you'd better watch it, your sponsors might be watching....LOL!


i may have read it wrong also like GNS said, but i think anyone would laugh there A$$ OFF with a 2 or 3 minute quilifier, even a sponcer...lol


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> i think i kind of misread your post. are you talking about single car runs to set the heat races? if so that would be cool. 1.5 to 2 minutes each would be cool:thumbsup:


Yes that is what I was talking about. Then running a triple main scoring system. That way there really is not just one race at the end, but several races. I think this would improve everyone's including mine ability to be in a crowd. And to have a clean start. 

On that note I think we need to grid up a little different. Because we are all too fast  I think we need a little more space. If anything it would be fine to be started on the other side of the loop as the time starts for every one on the tone.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

here's an ideal resort after every round keeps all the drivers turning the same lap times together ...hence sign up the same put who ever with who ever and weed out as the qualifying goes also i think that we should do 6 mins qualifying and mains that way the racers are all accustomed to it . the more you race the better you'll get at least that's the way it's suppose to go. how would you guys feel about the top qualifiers start reverse order if they are that much better shouldn't be any problem getting to the front . we used to do it at ovaitts rc in TC took about 8 laps to get up in the field . stagger starts are always better with 2 feet in between each car or truck makes for great starts . ok i said enough something to think about .:thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Good to see all of this comming together!!! I will do my best to make as many people happy that i can!!! 
I agree with NOT slowing down and running your line but if your line does not allow for a pass and for the last 3 or 4 turns he is on your bumper MOVE out in a turn!!! Give the guy who has laped you 3 times and the 2nd place guy is only 2 turns behind and catching quickly a chance to get by you CLEANLY!!! Has this happened to you???
Also with the guy who does let you by only to ram it up your rear bumper down the straight!!! Some of this can be explained by the excitement of racing in our mind we say "hey he just past me I need to catch back up" this is the racer within us!!! Even some of the best do his and this comes with more time racing !!!The other is and less likey reason someone is trying to take you out!!!
Hey lets all remember we are having fun with TOY cars!!! I do not think anyone is wanting more than me for this to all be taken seriously but lets not take it so seriously that the fun is pushed out!!!
I will be doing my best to make as many as I can happy!!!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Good to see all of this comming together!!! I will do my best to make as many people happy that i can!!!
> I agree with NOT slowing down and running your line but if your line does not allow for a pass and for the last 3 or 4 turns he is on your bumper MOVE out in a turn!!! Give the guy who has laped you 3 times and the 2nd place guy is only 2 turns behind and catching quickly a chance to get by you CLEANLY!!! Has this happened to you???
> Also with the guy who does let you by only to ram it up your rear bumper down the straight!!! Some of this can be explained by the excitement of racing in our mind we say "hey he just past me I need to catch back up" this is the racer within us!!! Even some of the best do his and this comes with more time racing !!!The other is and less likey reason someone is trying to take you out!!!
> Hey lets all remember we are having fun with TOY cars!!! I do not think anyone is wanting more than me for this to all be taken seriously but lets not take it so seriously that the fun is pushed out!!!
> I will be doing my best to make as many as I can happy!!!


 
thanks Adam
sounds like were headed in a good direction, the competitveness in us all is also what keeps it fun and good sportsmanship. somtimes we all get caught up in the moment even though its toy cars lol
thanks again


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> thanks Adam
> sounds like were headed in a good direction, the competitveness in us all is also what keeps it fun and good sportsmanship. somtimes we all get caught up in the moment even though its toy cars lol
> thanks again


+1, thanks Adam, for me personally it's not so much about winning or loosing, it's about the quality of the race, atleast on the club race level, your absolutely right, it should be about having fun, clean racing makes it more fun for me. I can't speak for anyone else. The key to making rules, is to stick by them or there not really rules. Even if people don't like them.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Slilpstream, I've always like the idea of doing a re-sort, after each round, I've raced where they have done that and it worked really well, sorting the drivers by ability level so by the time you get to the main you have like ability drivers in your class. I think this would help, but not necessarily solve the entire problem. The only resolve, is to make those driving recklessly or aggressively to be held accountable for there driving choices. I promise you, if you do that it won't take long, and you'll have some clean racing.


----------



## quad shock mini (Dec 20, 2010)

I still don't see the points posted for this season. When would the awards ceremony be? That is not what you were talking about having in April, is it?:wave:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

quad shock mini said:


> I still don't see the points posted for this season. When would the awards ceremony be? That is not what you were talking about having in April, is it?:wave:


I will have the envelopes for everyone on Sunday for those who are getting the trophys it will be next Sunday for those!!! 
The next series that started last Sunday here will be a party and all that sometime in April!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

All great input from everyone!!! I am willing and have been thinking about resorting after 2 quailifers and the reason for 2 is that someone may have had a bad first run or they broke or??? We will try the 2 heats and resort for the next couple of race days and see how it goes!!! I will seat everyone based on what I know about each drivers ability and then you run 2 quailifiers and I will resort and then after the last chance quailifie we will resort for the mains!!!


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

harmocy said:


> All great input from everyone!!! I am willing and have been thinking about resorting after 2 quailifers and the reason for 2 is that someone may have had a bad first run or they broke or??? We will try the 2 heats and resort for the next couple of race days and see how it goes!!! I will seat everyone based on what I know about each drivers ability and then you run 2 quailifiers and I will resort and then after the last chance quailifie we will resort for the mains!!!


sounds good adam ...so what do you think about a reverse order start, i was talking with hank. and before i mentioned anything about starting in reverse order tanner and hunter both said that even if they make the A main usually the top qualifier is gone and almost has a lap on them before they can even try and make a race of it . 
i personally don't have a problem with it . it gives those a fighting chance at least. the guys starting in the back are the better drivers and wont be running down or over the racers in front of them .


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> sounds good adam ...so what do you think about a reverse order start, i was talking with hank. and before i mentioned anything about starting in reverse order tanner and hunter both said that even if they make the A main usually the top qualifier is gone and almost has a lap on them before they can even try and make a race of it .
> i personally don't have a problem with it . it gives those a fighting chance at least. the guys starting in the back are the better drivers and wont be running down or over the racers in front of them .


That is an idea but I dont know how well that will work i have sen it done before and it creates sandbaggers where they get there car working well and then hang back so they make the a main and then they are in the front where they never would have been if they tried to TQ everytime out!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam, how much you gonna charge for buggy foams? need them on white kyosho wheels


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Adam I would be very careful about hand selecting who gets to race with who. I tried this when running the club in the soo and quit very quickly. Reason being someone that does not get "choosen" to run with the so called good drivers will feel he is being snubbed or whatever you want to call it. there will always be 1 or 2, maybe more, that feel they deserve to be in with the "good" drivers and feeling get hurt then words get exchanged.
Just to use as an example, say you have your 5 or 6 that always run together, then you get a walter henderson that comes up some day, you know they are a good driver, who do you select to qualify with the so called "hacks" you can bet your butt their behind will be chapped.
I found the best thing is to let the computer decide who gets to race with who, A resort after round 2 is a great idea, let the racers decide how patiently they want to drive, get to agressive in traffic and you might get crashed and miss the A.
Just an opinion from someone that has been there.
Hope to make it down again here soon.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

OK guys we have had a mixup with the points and we were short one week this was brought to my attention by a couple of people and me and trusting the wife thought we had it finished up so Sundays that just past counted towards the FIRST SERIES and the new rules and regulations will be for the SECOND SERIES that will start this Sunday!!!
I will have your envelopes for you on Sunday when you arrive so that you can use the money for race fees or whatever you may need!!!
Also we are going to try and get a spread sheet that we will post each week so you can keep track of it this time!!!


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

Adam
let Mikel know i will be bringing his rims sunday. my plans changed for this weekend.
i forgot i was was suppose to bring the other 2 wheels this sunday.

thanks


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

GNS Racing said:


> Adam
> let Mikel know i will be bringing his rims sunday. my plans changed for this weekend.
> i forgot i was was suppose to bring the other 2 wheels this sunday.
> 
> thanks


That is awesome then we can get you your envelope!!! You took 3rd in SC!!!
:wave:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok here we go next Saturdays oval racing is going to be switched to the other saturdays a few of our racers will be at a race down state and some others have other plans not saying any names (dubie) so as long as we dont have any issues we will have oval Saturdays in Feb 12th and 26th!!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

It was nice to talk and visit with everyone today instead of racing, not that I don't wish I would have been racing, just refreshing to visit and talk with everyone and not have to focus so much on the racing. congrats to all of today's racers, i saw some real improvements on the race program today. See you all again in a couple of weeks, where headed down to the Big Kahuna Race in Grand Blanc next weekend.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Great job yesterday Adam

I saw a much improved show - great to see it - I had terrible luck myself but thats how it goes - see you all next time.

Mike


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

+ 1 
i think your on the right track. no pun intended lol. much better:thumbsup:


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

i propose Adam buy a couple packs of these to try out - may work better than those black iron jobs on the track - those upset the cars way too much imo.


http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...d/12660/n/Team-Losi-Track-Dots-Neon-Orange-12

tape 'em down and go like heck


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

harleymon85 said:


> i propose Adam buy a couple packs of these to try out - may work better than those black iron jobs on the track - those upset the cars way too much imo.
> 
> 
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...d/12660/n/Team-Losi-Track-Dots-Neon-Orange-12
> ...


You looking to run 1/18 scale? To small.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have run on them with 18th and 10th scale before in Port Huron and they worked great.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hey brad great job in the main you earned it. you stayed nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Revo-lution (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey thanks, it was a rarity, but I'll take it! It more than likely wouldn't have been the case if it weren't for the reverse start!


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

Revo-lution said:


> Hey thanks, it was a rarity, but I'll take it! It more than likely wouldn't have been the case if it weren't for the reverse start!


thats my point if someone can get a clean start they have a good chance of winning . another thing would be really hard to sand bag as you can see the cut off of the A main and B main was really close . congratulations to hank for his bump to to A main:thumbsup:


----------



## tamorley (Dec 14, 2010)

Wait! There's oval racing on Saturdays? When is touring cars?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

tamorley said:


> Wait! There's oval racing on Saturdays? When is touring cars?


We want to have racing on thursday evenings but we need more consistantly and we were thinking about the opposite saturday from the oval saturday but the same we need more people to be showing up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

question for the electric guys...lol, just got a jammin scrt, it has a mamba max pro and 4.5t trinity 550 can motor, it runs well, then it just cuts off and looses steering for about 5 seconds or so and kicks back in and so on. there is 3 wires soldered on the motor from esc, there is no sensor wire from esc to motor, although there is a spot on the motor and esc for one. any ideas why its cutting out like that????? HELP?


----------



## jbod (Dec 9, 2009)

Inferno, sounds like a receiver or power problem. If it were just motor you could think motor or esc, like the sensor wire, but you loose both motor and steering, and steering is only controlled by the receiver and battery power. Is this 2.4 or fm? I had trouble with my FM recivers when running the brushless motors. Swithched to 2.4 and all was better. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

jbod said:


> Inferno, sounds like a receiver or power problem. If it were just motor you could think motor or esc, like the sensor wire, but you loose both motor and steering, and steering is only controlled by the receiver and battery power. Is this 2.4 or fm? I had trouble with my FM recivers when running the brushless motors. Swithched to 2.4 and all was better.
> Hope this helps.


its a brand new 3001 spektrum receiver, just took it out of box today. there is no sensor wire on it. may be a setting problem for esc or somthing, i dont have the programming stuff for it...ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. i knew i got rid of the electric stuff for a reason!! LOL


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

just found out i need a CCBec, whatever that is!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

inferno said:


> question for the electric guys...lol, just got a jammin scrt, it has a mamba max pro and 4.5t trinity 550 can motor, it runs well, then it just cuts off and looses steering for about 5 seconds or so and kicks back in and so on. there is 3 wires soldered on the motor from esc, there is no sensor wire from esc to motor, although there is a spot on the motor and esc for one. any ideas why its cutting out like that????? HELP?


Turn the bec voltage up on the controller!!!
If you dont have the link bring it in and I can do it!!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Turn the bec voltage up on the controller!!!
> If you dont have the link bring it in and I can do it!!!


will do, i did just get the CC Bec, everybody told me i needed it, but being a nitro guy really dont know...lol, dont hold that against me...LMAO


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

inferno said:


> will do, i did just get the CC Bec, everybody told me i needed it, but being a nitro guy really dont know...lol, dont hold that against me...LMAO


What servo are you running. It seems to make a difference. Everything I have been reading on the MMP rc tech forum seems to think you need one too. It can't hurt, but I have never had an issue with any of mine. I will say that if you use a spektrum you are more likely to need it. I don't know why but they seem to have the most problems. The KO system that I use has never had any issues with glitches with the MMP BEC.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

macdude said:


> What servo are you running. It seems to make a difference. Everything I have been reading on the MMP rc tech forum seems to think you need one too. It can't hurt, but I have never had an issue with any of mine. I will say that if you use a spektrum you are more likely to need it. I don't know why but they seem to have the most problems. The KO system that I use has never had any issues with glitches with the MMP BEC.


i had a hitec servo in it, but bought a xp1015 the same time i bought a CC Bec, ill try it out wednesday when i receive, if i cant get it ill take it up to adam.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

WHAT A DAY!!! Lighter crowd but we had a great day of fun!!! Thanks to Jeff for building some great jumps and he is building a few more this week!!! He is engineering these things with the be angles for the lift and I would have to say they are working!!! Congrats to the guys who went down to the Kahuna race and we look forward to seeing you guys next Sunday!!! Dont forget that we changed the OVAL day to next Saturday!!!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Adam, have you recieved the foam yet? you never let me knew if you did or not


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

bbrace3m said:


> Adam, have you recieved the foam yet? you never let me knew if you did or not


Yeah I have it now


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

bbrace3m said:


> Adam, have you recieved the foam yet? you never let me knew if you did or not


hey Brandon you gonna come and play with us in the buggy class soon ?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

if i can get foams yes. but right now all i have is rubber which wont work very well


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

harmocy said:


> Yeah I have it now


if i get some wheels,will you make some for me? and they have to be TQ wheels. no others i can or will use


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*making your own*



bbrace3m said:


> if i get some wheels,will you make some for me? and they have to be TQ wheels. no others i can or will use


they are easy to make . first you need to remove the inner rib on the wheel sanding them off works best clean it with rubbing alcohol . coat the outside of the wheels with rubber cement and then the inside of the foam donuts . let them dry overnight . the next day put them together make sure they aren't bunched up or they wont work very well . take your time once you do that . get some lacquer thinner and dunk them in . the lacquer will activate the rubber cement .make sure you let them dry after dunking them . yes stinks and messy . take them to adam and have him true them for you and you will have a strong set of foams tires . their you go have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait so I can use a foam insert or do I need special foam?


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

bbrace3m said:


> Wait so I can use a foam insert or do I need special foam?


they sell different sizes and compounds make sure you buy what you want adam can get them for you donuts not inserts


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

slipstream said:


> they sell different sizes and compounds make sure you buy what you want adam can get them for you donuts not inserts


ok cool thanks frank. knowing this i will just make my own. although i need tires and parts if im going to Chi-Town in march


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

bbrace3m said:


> ok cool thanks frank. knowing this i will just make my own. although i need tires and parts if im going to Chi-Town in march


your welcome good luck brandon


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Where is he getting the foam from?


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> Where is he getting the foam from?


He is getting it directly from Jaco.


----------



## Revo-lution (Feb 18, 2010)

What the hell difference does it make where he is getting the foam from? Especially since you thought you could use a tire insert foam! O wait, you probably just overlooked it since you were too busy being so much faster than everybody else at the big K! Dude you are a tool, and the stuff that comes out of your mouth(or the stuff you write, rather), makes you look like a giant fool!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Revo-lution said:


> What the hell difference does it make where he is getting the foam from? Especially since you thought you could use a tire insert foam! O wait, you probably just overlooked it since you were too busy being so much faster than everybody else at the big K! Dude you are a tool, and the stuff that comes out of your mouth(or the stuff you write, rather), makes you look like a giant fool!


it matters so i can get it and make them myself. And ???????


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> He is getting it directly from Jaco.


cool thanks matt.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Adam i have rims ready for you. I will drop them off tomarrow or Monday....i just cut an worn out set of bar codes off and peeled as much of the rubber and CA off i could which they look pretty good. I will get them to you so i am able to race next weekend.


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Anyone up there need 12 scale tires I have a bunch of brand new ones I'll make a deal on or single set's no one down here running 12 scale Let me know


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

how did the racing go today? who won the A main S/C. 

ive been sick for the last few days, didnt want to get everybody else sick too.
may miss next sunday also, daytona race is on.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> how did the racing go today? who won the A main S/C.
> 
> ive been sick for the last few days, didnt want to get everybody else sick too.
> may miss next sunday also, daytona race is on.


i have been too. i blame AMS lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> how did the racing go today? who won the A main S/C.
> 
> ive been sick for the last few days, didnt want to get everybody else sick too.
> may miss next sunday also, daytona race is on.


going to be a good race forsure! jr on pole....LMAO


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

GNS Racing said:


> how did the racing go today? who won the A main S/C.
> 
> ive been sick for the last few days, didnt want to get everybody else sick too.
> may miss next sunday also, daytona race is on.


Matthew TQ'd and Won the A. 

I need to slow his truck down.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

got the mamba going, thanks for the help macdude and fathead!!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

macdude said:


> Matthew TQ'd and Won the A.
> 
> I need to slow his truck down.


Congradulate Mathew for me and I can't wait to get back and rub bumpers with him some more.......


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tipperjackson said:


> Congradulate Mathew for me and I can't wait to get back and rub bumpers with him some more.......


Thanks I will let him know.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Hopefully my foams will be ready for sunday. Just have to go to ace and get a couple orings for my shock collars and the tq is ready to take the carpet. it will be interesting to see how it does on carpet compared to clay


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> Hopefully my foams will be ready for sunday. Just have to go to ace and get a couple orings for my shock collars and the tq is ready to take the carpet. it will be interesting to see how it does on carpet compared to clay


How did you do at the big Kahuna?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> How did you do at the big Kahuna?


I did good. Only ran 2 of 4 qualifiers. Was having some problems. Which put Me in the mid b main which was a total hack fest.going to chi town. With the orange army in March!


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude-are you gonna come play with the buggy? im going to be there


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hey adam is their going to be a new track layout for sunday ? we have run the currant one for four weeks already


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

bbrace3m said:


> macdude-are you gonna come play with the buggy? im going to be there


i will be there but you have got to take it easy on me i am new to the buggy class


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

i havent drove my TQ SX10 on carpet yet. going to practice today. Leaving in a about half hour


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

bbrace3m said:


> i havent drove my TQ SX10 on carpet yet. going to practice today. Leaving in a about half hour


cool while you are there see if adam is going to build a new track layout


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

slipstream said:


> cool while you are there see if adam is going to build a new track layout


i dont think he will. im optimistic on how this will go...lol i dont even know why i messed with a b4. this tq is sooooooooo.........much easier to drive then anything


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> macdude-are you gonna come play with the buggy? im going to be there


I'm in Indianapolis racing on road this weekend. I won't be there this sunday.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

macdude said:


> I'm in Indianapolis racing on road this weekend. I won't be there this sunday.


how is it going matt ?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

the track isnt different. he did move a couple things thats it though. buggy seemed really hooked and felt good. ready to rip around with the buggys


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

start time still 12?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

some fun racing today. I got a little po'ed during the main but overall was fun. track change this week so racing should be even better next week


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slipstream said:


> hey adam is their going to be a new track layout for sunday ? we have run the currant one for four weeks already


This week it will be new!!! We will tear down the current track Wednesday and rebuild either that day or Thursday because we will be teaing apart the old jumps and carpeting the new ones!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

adam if you need any help, let me know i can see what i can do to help you guys out to continue the great race program


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

if anybody has Mark Kurth's # please pm it to me...


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*i want one hahaha*


----------



## Kawboy40 (Feb 14, 2005)

slipstream said:


> YouTube - HPI Racing - Baja 5SC


I stopped into Performance Hobbies Wednesday evening to check out the store & track, and they had a black Baja 5-SC out in the front of counter. Very neat.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanted to tell everyone what a nice race it was today, much cleaner and everybody showed some real driving. And a big congratulations to Frank, even though I tq'd, he always seems to pull it out in the a-main, good driving Frank.:thumbsup:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> if anybody has Mark Kurth's # please pm it to me...


I thought you where coming to race today?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> I thought you where coming to race today?


I had a electronic failure friday after you left. I do not know what happened. I went through the zig zag thingy pulled it and it just kept going and kissed the wall with a big load "SMACK"...i dont know how to explain the feeling of watching your car go pull out right into the wall and not be able to do anything about it. Ordering parts now.

I hope this doesnt happen next time i go to race or practice. It ruined my day thats for sure


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> I wanted to tell everyone what a nice race it was today, much cleaner and everybody showed some real driving. And a big congratulations to Frank, even though I tq'd, he always seems to pull it out in the a-main, good driving Frank.:thumbsup:


thanks Ron your truck was working really great was better then mine . hope to have my cornering issue solved so the truck will flow better next time . i spent most of the day working on the buggy and truck but that is racing . at least they held together for the mains  i had just enough luck  i think everyone did a great job on a tough track layout :thumbsup: see you all next time


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

hhmm everybody must be practicing or hiding...


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*gambler*

the gambler got it weds set it up and ran it Thursday . not bad had to do a lot of work with shocks but it is ready for racing sunday . we will see how well it runs in a race . seems to be pretty durable so far i put six batteries through it . see you all sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

still waiting.....


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> still waiting.....


I'm not gonna ask....


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*past sunday*

would like to say great racing on sunday everyone . it was fun as always the gambler seems to be a pretty good truck so far . i have made some more changes with the shocks think i am getting closer to where i would like the truck to be. the truck corners like it is on rails the mid motor is sweet but weight transfer from front to back is a real challenge to try and get just right . see you all this sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*A main*


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice racing today, I can't believe how competitive the SC class has gotten, today the top 6 A-main drivers where all 22 laps and 10.2 seconds apart, that is pretty awesome. Having alot of fun racing with everyone, but I sure need some dirt......LOL!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Got the dirt meeting marked in my cal. Only one more week of pool tournies and I'M FREE to race again. Tip, my offer stands on the use of my york rake, it's one of the good ones. My tractor is a subcompact w/turf tires and bucket.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

tipperjackson said:


> Nice racing today, I can't believe how competitive the SC class has gotten, today the top 6 A-main drivers where all 22 laps and 10.2 seconds apart, that is pretty awesome. Having alot of fun racing with everyone, but I sure need some dirt......LOL!


yes it was a great time yesterday. very close racing . it's just like a Chinese proverb .he who not crash not get passed .... he who not on top end up at the top .... lol


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*ok guys the A main*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*the C main*


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*novice racers*


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

frank are you bored? LOL


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

inferno said:


> frank are you bored? LOL


hahahaha nope just trying on getting the races posted so everyone can enjoy them


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

slipstream said:


> hahahaha nope just trying on getting the races posted so everyone can enjoy them


nice vids, saw them on the nmrcc thread also


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*bump up B main*


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone know if a gtb esc can be wired to run in reverse?


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

???????????????????????? What you talkin about willis?


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*ve8*

Have been thinking of trying to run a novak gtb esc. in my ve8 but the prob. is, motor rotation is backwards. What you think of that Mr. T?:wave:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Have been thinking of trying to run a novak gtb esc. in my ve8 but the prob. is, motor rotation is backwards. What you think of that Mr. T?:wave:


reverse it on radio setting


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep, what inferno said!


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Unless I'm doing something wrong, it doesn't work.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

iwh1952 said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong, it doesn't work.


after reversing on radio setting you have to re-calibrate radio to GTB, turn radio on, hold button on gtb and turn on, wait for beep, go to full throttle on radio, wait for beep, then go full break, wait for beep


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

inferno said:


> after reversing on radio setting you have to re-calibrate radio to GTB, turn radio on, hold button on gtb and turn on, wait for beep, go to full throttle on radio, wait for beep, then go full break, wait for beep


that's probably what I have to do, just monkeying around with it so much I forgot. Will try it again later. Right now I have paperwork to do. Hoping to move soon and have to do the homework.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

where ya movin?


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

inferno said:


> where ya movin?


Prob. to Blahowiak rd north of town.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gotta get out of the burbs and have some space to play.


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

Got the ve8 moving the right direction but wires are pretty hot. Somethings not right.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*racing yesterday*

hey how did racing turn out ...man i was out of it could not concentrate . and when my truck was stopping in two different spots turns out the batteries was down on my radio lol who won A main who got the B bump up feeling almost 100% today


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

slipstream said:


> hey how did racing turn out ...man i was out of it could not concentrate . and when my truck was stopping in two different spots turns out the batteries was down on my radio lol who won A main who got the B bump up feeling almost 100% today


Dan got the bump and won the A. Lot's of traffic kept the rest of the pack pretty slow. I got third and Marks boy got 2nd. Another couple of laps I would have taken 2nd but that is how it goes. Dan ran an almost flawless race from start to finish and his truck was smoken fast. Whatever is in the stock spec software of the LRP he was running is crazy fast. Matthew won buggy just wasn't my day


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> Dan got the bump and won the A. Lot's of traffic kept the rest of the pack pretty slow. I got third and Marks boy got 2nd. Another couple of laps I would have taken 2nd but that is how it goes. Dan ran an almost flawless race from start to finish and his truck was smoken fast. Whatever is in the stock spec software of the LRP he was running is crazy fast. Matthew won buggy just wasn't my day


It wasnt mine either. Had 1st wrapped up for awhile at BFG til I made a stupid mistake on the off-camber 160. That moved me into 3rd and didn't have a clean passing opportunity so i settled for third. It was some tight lines so it was a little hard unless they bobbled it or something. Overall, good race with the TQ though. Only broke a arm in practice.


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

bbrace3m said:


> It wasnt mine either. Had 1st wrapped up for awhile at BFG til I made a stupid mistake on the off-camber 160. That moved me into 3rd and didn't have a clean passing opportunity so i settled for third. It was some tight lines so it was a little hard unless they bobbled it or something. Overall, good race with the TQ though. Only broke a arm in practice.


cool. How many people down there this weekend?


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

macdude said:


> cool. How many people down there this weekend?


pretty decent amount. novice,buggy,stadium,2 heats of 2w sc and 2 heats of 4w sc.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

*new track layout @ proving grounds*


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice racing there Frank. Truck looks a little looser than I would have thought. But still pretty consistent. The triple looked painful.


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

I just wanted to put a shout out to everyone to tell you to congradulate Hank on his A-Main short coarse win this past Sunday. If you see him give him a cudos for a very strong showing, I had two small bobbles and I don't think I ever had him in my sights.

Good job Hank!


----------



## tipperjackson (Apr 7, 2009)

Hank, here is a link to a set-up for your kyosho Sc, not that you need to make it better, but this set-up comes from Kyle Munson, Mr. Kyosho and if he says this is a good set-up then I'd say give it a try.

http://www.rcshortcourse.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16494


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

adam, picked up my fuel today! Thanks, nice to know you have it in stock! and lots of it...LOL.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Benefit race*

Hey guys MSI is hosting a benefit for a fellow racer that has fallen ill. Here is a copy of what Marc posted. Be nice to see some of you make the trip and help out. Thanks....


Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Im curious how the turn out has been on saturdays for on road racing and how many 12th scale cars are running.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok guys I have been slacking and dealing with the crap with my family down state and for those of you who know about it undrstand and I appreciate all of your support and understanding but it is done now and he is gone for a long time!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Now onto the outdoor race season We will have 6 races 2 in july 2 in aug and 2 in september all six races will be counted towards the points series we must have minimum of 4 racers to make a class for points but we will always find a place for you to race. The track has been changed and the back 2 lanes removed and hopeflly this will make it easier for everone to see with the height of the driverstand being at its maxx height. Improvements to the drivers stand including a rail will be in place for the first race. We do appreciate all of the contiinued support of Performance Hobbies and Raceway!!!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

here is the new thread!!!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3807446#post3807446


----------

